# SCD 2016



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2016)

Thought I may as well start a new thread given the news re Len leaving today  

Strictly Come Dancing judge Len Goodman to quit show - BBC News

Also I know Gleb's already announced he's going, but fyi he's going to be on Celeb Masterchef tomorrow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2016)

The Beke is fave to take over as head judge. Which I suppose would mean we wouldn't have to watch him dancing!

I'd like Matthew Bourne

Strictly Come Dancing: Who could replace Len Goodman? - BBC News


----------



## Espresso (Jul 13, 2016)

I think making Anton a judge wouldn't be the worst think in the world. He has been a competitive ballroom dancer, which is more than we can say for the rest of the judges. I think they have to have someone on the panel who's been there and done it. Not necessarily him, mind. I'd love them to see lovely Ian Waite doing it. Or Darren Bennett. Though I seem to think Darren Bennett is a judge on the Turkish version. 
But Anton has got a big fan base in the Strictly world, so I can see why it would make sense for him to be offered it.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Beke is fave to take over as head judge. Which I suppose would mean we wouldn't have to watch him dancing!
> 
> I'd like Matthew Bourne
> 
> Strictly Come Dancing: Who could replace Len Goodman? - BBC News



That would be worse in some ways.  He'd be on the telly more 

I'd be ok with any of the suggestions in that list apart from Lythgoe or the Beke.  That said I don't think Ashley Banjo should do it unless he goes down the Alesha route and competes first.  Which I guess he might this year


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2016)

Espresso said:


> I think making Anton a judge wouldn't be the worst think in the world. He has been a competitive ballroom dancer, which is more than we can say for the rest of the judges. I think they have to have someone on the panel who's been there and done it. Not necessarily him, mind. I'd love them to see lovely Ian Waite doing it. Or Darren Bennett. Though I seem to think Darren Bennett is a judge on the Turkish version.
> But Anton has got a big fan base in the Strictly world, so I can see why it would make sense for him to be offered it.



+1 for Ian Waite


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 13, 2016)

Anton as head judge would be horrendous. He'd feel validated and think he was the best thing on the show, neither of which are things I want to see happen.

Ugh, ugh, ugh.

CRH or Darcy as head, bring in another female judge for gender balance, never worry about tiresome old men again.

Won't happen, but, y'know...


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 13, 2016)

Anton on the panel, CRH or Darcy as head judge.  I could live with that.


----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2016)

According to Wikipedia both Ola and Kristina have left. This warrants return of at least some of my licence fee.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 13, 2016)

Yay! I would love Ian Waite on the panel. I reckon it'll be either Anton or Karen Hardy.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 14, 2016)

I'd quite like it to be Karen Hardy or Ian Waite.
Please, please don't let it be Anton


----------



## Glitter (Jul 14, 2016)

It's gonna be Anton. No doubt about it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't think Anton would make a good judge at all.

 I love the idea of Matthew Bourne as a judge, but I don't suppose he could be head judge when he is not a ballroom or Latin dancer. 

Ian Waite would be great. 

Karen Hardy would make a good judge.


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 14, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> I'd quite like it to be Karen Hardy or Ian Waite.
> Please, please don't let it be Anton



What BoatieBird said. Either of those two would make an excellent judge.

In fact Karen as head judge would be awesome. Then replace the irritating Bruno with Ian and all will be well.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 14, 2016)

Although I hope Ian Waite becomes a judge, I would miss his slot on It Takes Two. I find his analysis fascinating, and I love it when he uses Zoe to demonstrate moves - that only works because of their history and friendship.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 14, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> What BoatieBird
> 
> In fact Karen as head judge would be awesome. Then replace the irritating Bruno with Ian and all will be well.



Dream team


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 14, 2016)

So long as Anton's involvement in the show is minimised, I will be happy


----------



## trashpony (Jul 14, 2016)

First picture of Ben Cohen and Strictly star Kristina Rihanoff’s baby girl in Northampton town centre

Aww (although  for this being in the sports section) Read the article, it's hilarious

Thanks for new thread colacubes 

I want Anton to go the way of Gove and Morgan


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2016)

I read that as "with their new baby Fish Street"


----------



## trashpony (Jul 14, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> I read that as "with their new baby Fish Street"


Fish Street Cohen's got quite a ring about it


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 14, 2016)

trashpony said:


> First picture of Ben Cohen and Strictly star Kristina Rihanoff’s baby girl in Northampton town centre
> 
> Aww (although  for this being in the sports section) Read the article, it's hilarious
> 
> ...



I didn't know they were local to me. I'll keep an eye out for them next time I'm in town


----------



## trashpony (Jul 14, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> I didn't know they were local to me. I'll keep an eye out for them next time I'm in town


You'll find them on Fish Street


----------



## Espresso (Jul 26, 2016)

Have we all seen this?

The list of professional dancers is complete.
Kevin Clifton
Brendan Cole
Anton Du Beke 
Pasha Kovalev
Gorka Marquez
Giovanni Pernice 
Aljaz Skorjanec
Neil Jones
AJ Pritchard

No Tristan this year! I don't think I knew that.  

Joanne Clifton
Karen Clifton
Natalie Lowe
Janette Manrara
Oti Mabuse
Oksana Platero 
Kat Jones
Chloe Hewitt

I read on Digital Spy that there is a rumour going round that the celebs would be announced next week. Cor!


----------



## belboid (Jul 26, 2016)

The new ones announced today seem _very_ young. They may be great dancers (their awards certainly suggest that), but they can't have much experience of choreography.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 27, 2016)

belboid said:


> The new ones announced today seem _very_ young. They may be great dancers (their awards certainly suggest that), but they can't have much experience of choreography.


I was thinking similar, but more about their experience of teaching. 

I assume there is a team of choreographers they can call on for help with that, but they're all going to be expected to teach a celebrity who is not a dancer and may not have had any dance teaching at all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2016)

First celeb....Ed Balls!!

Ed Balls 'scared to death' over Strictly Come Dancing - BBC News


----------



## Me76 (Aug 8, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> First celeb....Ed Balls!!
> 
> Ed Balls 'scared to death' over Strictly Come Dancing - BBC News


----------



## Looby (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh my god, this is amazing! [emoji106]


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> they're all going to be expected to teach a celebrity who is not a dancer and may not have had any dance teaching at all.





QueenOfGoths said:


> First celeb....Ed Balls!!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh god. I've got this weird feeling he'll be one of those who is all self deprecating and people will actually start LIKING him.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 8, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> First celeb....Ed Balls!!
> 
> Ed Balls 'scared to death' over Strictly Come Dancing - BBC News


Good grief!!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 8, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Oh god. I've got this weird feeling he'll be one of those who is all self deprecating and people will actually start LIKING him.


nah. Not going to happen!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 8, 2016)

Hope not!
More realistically - out first week.

Is he the only one confirmed so far?
I googled but can only find long lists of 'rumoured guests' based on celebs who once said five years ago that they'd quite fancy it.


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2016)

I'd like to see him dance to this;


----------



## colacubes (Aug 9, 2016)

Will Young confirmed 

Will Young to dance on Strictly Come Dancing - BBC News


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 9, 2016)

Bugger, I might have to watch again this year, always thought Young seems a thoroughly nice chap.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 9, 2016)

I am really looking forward to SCD, and will watch it whoever is dancing in it. It is one of my favourite things on tv. 

I hope Ed Balls is crap but not funny or cute, so that he is voted out quickly.


----------



## Looby (Aug 9, 2016)

I hope he's endearingly sweet and quite good. I know he's a prick but he's my weird crush. [emoji53]


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 9, 2016)

Looby said:


> I hope he's endearingly sweet and quite good. I know he's a prick but he's my weird crush. [emoji53]


Some things are best kept well and truly hidden away and never revealed to the world. 

This is one of those times


----------



## Looby (Aug 9, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Some things are best kept well and truly hidden away and never revealed to the world.
> 
> This is one of those times


It's already been confessed on here several times. I was even sent an Ed Balls mask by an urb. [emoji1]


----------



## Ms T (Aug 9, 2016)

Will Young!  Excellent.

*starts stockpiling prosecco*


----------



## colacubes (Aug 9, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Will Young!  Excellent.
> 
> *starts stockpiling prosecco*



Can you wait till after September.  I already bought all the remaining stock in Norbury Lidl yesterday and I still need to buy more


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2016)

So they've ticked old-ish man, fat-ish man, and gay man; there's still old woman, fit man, fit woman and at least two ethnic minorities to be announced.

Am I missing any other necessities?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2016)

Yay! Will Young will be lovely.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 9, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Can you wait till after September.  I already bought all the remaining stock in Norbury Lidl yesterday and I still need to buy more


 

Let me know if you need a lift to the Brixton Lidl.  I also heartily recommend the Cremant de Jura that is stocked by Aldi.


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2016)

stavros said:


> So they've ticked old-ish man,


Piss off! He's younger than me, positively in his prime.


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2016)

Did I say he wasn't going to be brilliant? 

Laura Whitmore, Irish presenter of yoof programmes, is the third celeb announced.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2016)

Two more people confirmed

BBC sports journalist Ore Oduba and a KISS FM DJ Melvin Odoom!! It's looking an interesting line-up

Who is confirmed for Strictly Come Dancing 2016?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 12, 2016)

Aw, Melvin's really teeny, they'll have to give him a short dancer.

Ore's rather handsome. Hurray!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 12, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> BBC sports journalist Ore Oduba


Ooh, I was literally just telling my mum last night that I've been enjoying his part in the Olympics coverage!


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2016)

The excellently-named Melvin Odoom, who I must confess I've not heard of, is also in. Apparently, according to Wikipedia, he's only 5ft5in.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2016)

Bloody Gleb. If you're going to leave, you could at least stop being so pretty.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 15, 2016)

Last night I watched the Strictly Proms on iPlayer and I really enjoyed it, although initially I was confused because I thought Joanna Clifton was Ola. Has Jo dyed her hair, or am I just being dim?

Anyway, it is worth watching, if you like the dancing (as opposed to celebrity watching). 

Dancing along to the BBC Concert Orchestra were the three Cliftons, plus Giovanni, Aliash and Janette.


----------



## stavros (Aug 16, 2016)

Louise Redknapp and Danny Mac now confirmed, both presumably for the eye candy quotient.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 16, 2016)

As ever, I haven't got the first clue who quite a few of these celebs are. But I know it doesn't matter one teeny tiny bit. 

We're getting to the telly time of year when Bake Off is round the corner and Strictly's not far away. Aces.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 16, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Bloody Gleb. If you're going to leave, you could at least stop being so pretty.



Fuck's sake 

I'm excited. Will Young will be brilliant. And I'm excited about Louise Redknapp. She's lovely and always into it on ITT and maybe eternal will get back together even though I can't remember any of their songs.


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> maybe eternal will get back together even though I can't remember any of their songs.



I just looked them up on Wikipedia to see if I could refresh any song title memories. _I Wanna Be the Only One_?

Apparently they were meant to be the UK's answer to En Vogue, but they were never gonna get it.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 17, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Fuck's sake
> 
> I'm excited. Will Young will be brilliant. And I'm excited about Louise Redknapp. She's lovely and always into it on ITT and maybe eternal will get back together even though I can't remember any of their songs.



Surely you remember this 



It is literally the most 90s music video ever   Class song though   I like the Redknapp


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 17, 2016)

Jesus, that video makes Lousie look like an over-enthusiastic PA to a trio


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 17, 2016)

stavros said:


> I just looked them up on Wikipedia to see if I could refresh any song title memories. _I Wanna Be the Only One_?
> 
> Apparently they were meant to be the UK's answer to En Vogue, but they were never gonna get it.


I remember liking them in primary school, just can't remember any of their songs un-prompted 


colacubes said:


> Surely you remember this
> 
> 
> 
> It is literally the most 90s music video ever   Class song though   I like the Redknapp



Haha, this is the one I remember. TUNE!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 17, 2016)

I have some vague recollection of the two sisters saying something oddly anti-gay in an interview, so I never really liked them*. But their music was quite good.

*I was a kid so I may well have got that totally wrong.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 17, 2016)

Eternal nostalgia 

Louise went off and had a solo career, didn't she. I looked up some of her songs - great 90's cheese


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2016)

So, Daisy Lowe... who's she then?


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 17, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> So, Daisy Lowe... who's she then?


Oh is she in? I always thought she seemed nice. Daughter of Pearl Lowe. Gavin 'used to be married to Gwen Stefani' Rossdale(?? He's possibly also famous for something himself, I don't know, suck my dick patriarchy) is her bio dad. She approached him and he basically said 'no, not interested' and she handled it with pure class. I'd have had her as slightly too famous for strictly, but that was probably 10 years ago 

Eta: she's done a lot of modelling.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow, I didn't know that.
Also thought Rossdale was about 30/35 (ie only a bit older than Daisy Lowe). Apparently not!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Oh is she in? I always thought she seemed nice. Daughter of Pearl Lowe. Gavin 'used to be married to Gwen Stefani' Rossdale(?? He's possibly also famous for something himself, I don't know, suck my dick patriarchy) is her bio dad. She approached him and he basically said 'no, not interested' and she handled it with pure class. I'd have had her as slightly too famous for strictly, but that was probably 10 years ago
> 
> Eta: she's done a lot of modelling.


Out of that lot I've heard of Gwen Stefani. So we've got someone tenuously linked to Gwen Stefani.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 17, 2016)

Gavin Rossdale is lead singer and rhythm guitarist in a rock band called Bush, as in from Shepherds Bush.
He also played the demon in the film Constantine with Keanu Reeves.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh we're Googling now, are we? I thought we were declaring whether we _already knew_ the names without resorting to search engines.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 17, 2016)

The artist formerly knows as Mr Gwen Stefani.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> The artist formerly knows as Mr Gwen Stefani.


If that.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2016)

I didn't know he was married to Gwen Stefani. I saw Bush at Glastonbury once. They were terrible. I was waiting for Hole to come on. Bush followed by Hole, lol.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2016)

I hope the announcement goes:

*zooms in on staircase*

Dancing with [male dancer], Daisy Lowe, who's father used to be married to Gwen Stefani.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2016)

Voley said:


> I didn't know he was married to Gwen Stefani. I saw Bush at Glastonbury once. They were terrible. I was waiting for Hole to come on. Bush followed by Hole, lol.


I saw Hole at the Barrowlands in '95. Can't remember who the support was. (Neither can Google).


----------



## Looby (Aug 17, 2016)

Daisy Lowe seems very sweet. She's had a weird upbringing in some ways. Privileged background but pretty fucked up too. Party house, her mother's drug addiction, finding out who her bio dad was. I get the impression she's pretty straight laced which I can understand. 

I read too much fucking Grazia. I can tell you more too but thought I should stop. Want to know about her famous boyfriends? Just come to me. I'm such a fucking loser. [emoji1]


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 17, 2016)

Louise? Sold.  

Some teenage crushes never leave you


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 17, 2016)

Looby said:


> Daisy Lowe seems very sweet. She's had a weird upbringing in some ways. Privileged background but pretty fucked up too. Party house, her mother's drug addiction, finding out who her bio dad was. I get the impression she's pretty straight laced which I can understand.
> 
> I read too much fucking Grazia. I can tell you more too but thought I should stop. Want to know about her famous boyfriends? Just come to me. I'm such a fucking loser. [emoji1]


We really should be best friends, you and me


----------



## trashpony (Aug 18, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Wow, I didn't know that.
> Also thought Rossdale was about 30/35 (ie only a bit older than Daisy Lowe). Apparently not!


No, he's my age. Went to Westminster. Very rock'n'roll 

I didn't know he and Stefani had divorced! 

Never sure about Daisy but I think that's probably because her mother is so fucking awful


----------



## Looby (Aug 18, 2016)

trashpony said:


> No, he's my age. Went to Westminster. Very rock'n'roll
> 
> I didn't know he and Stefani had divorced!


Had an affair with the nanny apparently!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 18, 2016)

Looby said:


> Had an affair with the nanny apparently!


God how boringly predictable


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2016)

Anastacia, American pop star of the early 00s, has been added. I didn't realise she was as old as 47. I hope she's maintained her looks, but I can't find an up to date photo.

Naga Munchetty also in. Queue lots of cross-promotion of BBC Breakfast.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 19, 2016)

stavros said:


> I hope she's maintained her looks


Bleugh

And it's cue, not queue


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 19, 2016)

stavros said:


> I hope she's maintained her looks.


Why exactly? I don't understand. What will happen if she hasn't? Please explain.


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2016)

I suppose I'm just considering the eye candy quotient for this year. If she hasn't the world will continue to revolve.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2016)

I like Naga Munchetty, she always comes across well on the TV


----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2016)

The full line-up now confirmed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2016)

Greg Rutherford!! I like him  

I think Claudia Fragapane could be an interesting prospect. Lesley Joseph, meh. Don't know the woman from Eastenders and have heard of Judge Rinder but not familiar with him


----------



## Espresso (Aug 22, 2016)

I have high hopes for Greg Rutherford.
Mind, I suppose it should be looooooooooooooooooooooong hopes.
I've always had a soft spot for red haired men. Neil Jones *and* Greg Rutherford.  Cor blimey 'eck. I will have to apologise in advance, because there is no doubt I will come over all unnecessary in on occasion in this thread. Sorry about that, Strictly chums 

And Claudia Fragapane, forsooth. Excellent.

I've met Will Young and he seems nice. I have seen him dance, though. So unless he comes across as nice when he's on this, he'll be decried as a ringer. 

Can't say I know Laura or Melvin or Danny or Tameka. But I know/have heard of the rest. That's better than usual for me at the start. 

IT'S NEARLY STRICTLY TIME!!!!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2016)

Yay, Greg Rutherford is from my beloved Milton Keynes! (Shut up.)


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2016)

Espresso said:


> IT'S NEARLY STRICTLY TIME!!!!


When is it on?!


----------



## Espresso (Aug 23, 2016)

Dunno, Biddlybee . But I see that X-Factor starts this weekend so it can't be too far away.


----------



## stavros (Aug 23, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> When is it on?!



I can't find anything on the Beeb site, but Wikipedia says the launch show is 3 September with their first trained dances on 23 September.


----------



## belboid (Sep 1, 2016)

That's me Blackpool tickets applied for then. One year I'll have to get lucky!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2016)

I've applied for tickets for every single show (as I do every year!).
I'm not holding out any hope though 

Launch show tonight at 6.50


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2016)

Looking forward to the show tonight. 
This thread has always been aces, so I am also looking forward to this year's thread! 
Wot a saddo.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 3, 2016)

I've never watched before but I am this time round.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2016)

Please let Aljaz get someone good and therefore be in it longer. *crosses fingers*


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 3, 2016)

How can someone design a dress that makes the gorgeous Louise Redknapp look fat? Is she going to be the one the strictly  costume designers hate this year?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2016)

I suppose that Claudia will get that new young pro, AJ.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 3, 2016)

Espresso said:


> I suppose that Claudia will get that new young pro, AJ.


 He looks about 14


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2016)

He is teeny tiny and cute. The new dark haired one I guess is supposed to be the new Gleb.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2016)

No surprise to see that Melvin was paired with Jeanette. Same goes for Greg and Natalie.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2016)

I kind of love everyone.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2016)

Although the Hollyoaks bloke maaay be a bit of a knob. Can't tell yet.


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2016)

Judge R seems amusing. Tho he could get irritating.  

I miss Aliona already


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2016)

Tameka's done nicely there.
Um, I only saw it for a second, but if Judge Rinder has a sexy body I might have to bleach my eyes. That's just wrong.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2016)

I am an hour behind, well over an hour.

So far I love Naga, Anastacia, Claudia F. and Ore!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> How can someone design a dress that makes the gorgeous Louise Redknapp look fat? Is she going to be the one the strictly  costume designers hate this year?


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 3, 2016)

Espresso said:


> No surprise to see that Melvin was paired with Jeanette. Same goes for Greg and Natalie.



Until I knew Greg was in it I assumed poor tall Natalie was destined to get Ed Balls so I was pleased for her as she's one of my favourites.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2016)

Mr. QofG's thigs Ed Balls looks like Sam Allardyce


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Until I knew Greg was in it I assumed poor tall Natalie was destined to get Ed Balls so I was pleased for her as she's one of my favourites.



I love her, too. 

That's Katya out in week one of her first series.
Mrs From Grimbsy was just delighted not to have got Ed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2016)

I have a girl crush on Oti!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2016)

Judge Rinder is quite funny. I really like Melvin!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a girl crush on Oti!



Me too! So glad she's back this series. 

Poor Katya


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2016)

I love how they're not afraid to be cliche when they're pairing people with Anton. We all always know exactly who he's going to get.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2016)

Lesley Joseph looks like my step-Mother-in-Law. Mr.QofG's is quite mortified by this!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I love how they're not afraid to be cliche when they're pairing people with Anton. We all always know exactly who he's going to get.



I would have been gobsmacked if he'd got anyone other than Lesley


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2016)

Ed Balls is so cringeworthy. The sooner he's out the better. 
Sorry Looby!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2016)

*sigh* Why don't I look like Daisy Lowe? *eats some more garlic bread, a couple of choccy biscuits (the use by date is 17th Sept!) and swigs some more wine*


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2016)

I shall be both loving and slightly jealous of Daisy Lowe this year, since she got The Aljaz.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2016)

I think this year's crush maybe Ore!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think this year's crush maybe Ore!


Oh yes, he's yummy.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2016)

I used to have a crush on Will Young, but the higher his trouser cuffs get the more that dies.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2016)

I think Greg, Ore, Melvin and Robert looked the best in that group dance. None of the women stood out at all. Though I am expecting great things of Claudia. They didn't give her much dancing to do in that, she was more or less just lifted about the place.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 3, 2016)

Espresso said:


> I think Greg, Ore, Melvin and Robert looked the best in that group dance. None of the women stood out at all. Though I am expecting great things of Claudia. They didn't give her much dancing to do in that, she was more or less just lifted about the place.


That's strange 'cos I thought Greg didn't look great but I did think Ore and Robert looked good  I also thought Claudia did when she shimmied on.

Ed Balls....


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2016)

Ore was the only one I actually noticed dancing well. Oh and Claudia. I can never actually take anything in during a group dance.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 3, 2016)

I did notice that Lesley Joseph really can shake her tail feathers


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 4, 2016)

I watched this on catchup and really enjoyed it. I haven't worked out who the comedy one is going to be this year. Although it is clearly intended to be Ed Balls, I just don't think he is popular/unpopular enough to be kept in. I reckon he will go in week one.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm very excited by Tameka - she's my early tip.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 4, 2016)

She seems lovely - I thought she was very funny. No idea if she can dance, though. 

I will hold off until next week before making any predictions beyond the one that Ed Balls will be out first (I hope)


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 4, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I'm very excited by Tameka - she's my early tip.


I thought Tameka looked good too. And Ore on the boys side 
Anastasia was awful, far worse than Ed Balls imo.

My dark horse is going to be Judge Rinder. I've got a sneaking suspicion he's going to be better than expected.


----------



## Looby (Sep 5, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> How can someone design a dress that makes the gorgeous Louise Redknapp look fat? Is she going to be the one the strictly  costume designers hate this year?



I read the other day that she's insisted on outfits that don't embarrass Jamie and her boys. She doesn't want to wear very short and tight stuff apparently. Next she'll be dissing the spray tan! 


BoatieBird said:


> Ed Balls is so cringeworthy. The sooner he's out the better.
> Sorry Looby!


[emoji1] He is very awkward and sweaty.


----------



## Looby (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm just catching up. I love Tameka, I think she'll be great. Judge Rinder is hilarious and Marvin is great too, so chilled.

Another awful dress from Tess, she does like the one shoulder thing doesn't she.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 5, 2016)

I think they're going to be good value this year. There's no one I hate for once. Anastasia is a lot funnier than I expected her to be but she isn't great. Neither is Daisy Lowe sadly - I think really tall women struggle a bit with ballroom dancing.

What do we think of the new pros? How old is that one that's with Claudia Frangipane (or whatever she's called)?!

ETA: And if you haven't read the mighty Monk Seal's blog on both Strictly and GBBO, you're missing out: The mighty mighty Monk Seal


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 9, 2016)

I went to the theatre last night to see Keep Dancing.
It was billed as 'featuring very special guests Jay & Aliona' in big letters and 'with Robin Windsor and Anya Garnis' in much smaller letters 
Anyway, it was a great night out and Robin alone was worth the ticket price.
Jay was really quite bad 
Watching him it was difficult to remember why he won last year, although he was fairly endearing (and thankfully not on stage that much).
It's made me miss Robin though


----------



## zoooo (Sep 9, 2016)

I miss Robin too. 
Jay's Pulp Fiction dance was very lacklustre on the show this time too. Not surprising I guess.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2016)

I wish Robin would be the replacement judge when Len goes - he's fab


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 9, 2016)

I agree about Jay. He seems to have lost his mojo (whatever the hell that is). I thought his dance was boring. 

Robin is lovely, and I hope he gets to play a part in It Takes Two. 

I spotted Ian Waite in the audience - I hope he will also play a part in ITT.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 9, 2016)

I have just watched the 2015 Jay Jive, and it was much, much better than the other night -


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2016)

Almost like he'd been in training for months prior to performing it!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2016)

I was disappointed in that dance this time, too. Mind you, thinking about it, they were on a hiding to nothing doing that dance on SCD again, because it made such a huge, massive impact the first time we saw it. There was no way they'd be able to replicate that. Not a chance.
I reckon it was so mindbogglingly good the first time we saw it partly because it was, but also because it was so surprising that he should be so good, so early on in the competition.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 10, 2016)

Espresso said:


> I was disappointed in that dance this time, too. Mind you, thinking about it, they were on a hiding to nothing doing that dance on SCD again, because it made such a huge, massive impact the first time we saw it. There was no way they'd be able to replicate that. Not a chance.
> I reckon it was so mindbogglingly good the first time we saw it partly because it was, but also because it was so surprising that he should be so good, so early on in the competition.


Yeah, I think you are right. I remember watching it over and over again, later on in the competition, to see if it really was as good as I had thought the first time. 

It was, but that just made it more astonishing that he was able to do it. Not only because it was early in the competition but also because, at that stage, we didn't know whether he could dance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2016)

Ola and James are advertising Ann Summers

http://i1.adis.ws/i/annsummers/1240X500-date-night-23AUGv1?qlt=90

Well mainly Ola, for which I'm glad as I don't really want to see James in a musical horse pouch!


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 10, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ola and James are advertising Ann Summers
> 
> http://i1.adis.ws/i/annsummers/1240X500-date-night-23AUGv1?qlt=90
> 
> Well mainly Ola, for which I'm glad as I don't really want to see James in a musical horse pouch!


Eurgh, look at his gormless, slobbery face. Blarg.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh blimey, it's on tonight, I didn't realise.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 23, 2016)

WHAAAAAT?!


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 23, 2016)

Whoa, why's it on so late? 9pm. Handy tonight but I hope that's not going to be the usual slot.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 23, 2016)

It's too late and a bit unfair on all the kids who like to watch isn't it?
Not to mention me who's had a long week and will struggle to stay awake


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 23, 2016)

My parents are coming over for pizza and birthday celebrations. Instead they're going to get STRICTLY NIGHT!!!! :evil:


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks zoooo, I'd have missed it if you hadn't posted


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Thanks zoooo, I'd have missed it if you hadn't posted


I thought if I'd missed noticing it, others would have too!
Such a random time to be on.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 23, 2016)

Glad it's not just me who has been surprised to see it starts tonight. Was it supposed to start tonight?
Surely the Beeb usually put more of those pretend adverts on  for the start of big shows like this? Or maybe they have done and I just haven't noticed.
Still, though - STRICTLY'S BACK! Huzzah!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> It's too late and a bit unfair on all the kids who like to watch isn't it?
> Not to mention me who's had a long week and will struggle to stay awake


Whereas it's perfect for me, as normally falls smack bang in the middle of bedtime.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh god, I love it when Craig spins. <3


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 23, 2016)

My niece and nephew are gonna be gutted about the time this is on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2016)

I've just realised it's on now...IT'S TOO CONFUSING!!!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2016)

I love judge rinder - the gurning was hilarious


----------



## Ms T (Sep 23, 2016)

Judge Rinder was ace!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2016)

He was bloody marvellous.


----------



## baffled (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh hello, that sports presenter had a bit about him, confident too.

Also really liked how the Birds of a feather theme was sung.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2016)

I loved Ore's outfit. And her matching dress.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 23, 2016)

I completely forgot this was on  bloody PMT.

Just caught Ore (wasn't really a tango but he's a good dancer) and Greg (also nifty). I will have to record tomorrow's installment as I'm out on the piss.

Wtf is Winkleman wearing? Looks like one of Tess's cast offs.


----------



## JimW (Sep 23, 2016)

"And the leader board will change tomorrow when Ed comes in to prop it up..."


----------



## Espresso (Sep 23, 2016)

No duffers tonight, to be fair. 
Ore the best, according to me, apart from the fucking  ridiculous costume and the terrible song. Imagine how much better that would have been in proper clothes with a right tune. Cor.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2016)

Thought Ore was good but I was with Len,  I prefer a more dramatic,  serious tango.

I did like Greg, the jive is a hard one and I think he managed it well


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm glad Dorien wasn't bad. Everyone was good today, and in the videos everyone tomorrow looks potentially pretty good too. (Aside from Balls.)


----------



## Espresso (Sep 23, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thought Ore was good but I was with Len,  I prefer a more dramatic,  serious tango.
> 
> I did like Greg, the jive is a hard one and I think he managed it well



I thought that, too. Usually they wiffle on about tall people finding the jive hard, so for saying no one said that, and it's his first dance, I reckon he's going to be good. Which is ace, because I think Natalie is the best pro dancer in this. Her speciality is ballroom, but she's no slouch at Latin, either. 
The fact that I luuurve her is neither here nor there.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 24, 2016)

I really want Gregto do well because I like Natalie too. I thought they were all good though. This year has a lot of potential.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2016)

She was very good. 
What the sodding hell did she have on her feet, though? 
Not proper heels and not proper flats either. Weird.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 24, 2016)

Balls. Forgot it was on again!
And I missed an 8-from-Craig worthy dance.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 24, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Balls. Forgot it was on again!
> And I missed an 8-from-Craig worthy dance.


Me too!

Daisy made me well up. Lovely lovely Alijaz.

That Hollyoaks fella was a bit too good for my liking. Eta: wants a west end career I reckon.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2016)

I thought she was ace.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 24, 2016)

Aljaz's dance was beauuutiful.

Am in love with Ote. She is AMAZING. And her celeb isn't bad at dancing either, if a bit of a prat.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 24, 2016)

Its boring when they're too good early on (ie hollyoaks guy)


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 24, 2016)

Oti is a fucking goddess.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2016)

Anastasia has had the best frock so far.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2016)

I think that might be the first time I've ever seen Craig giving the highest score. What's going on?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh I love Ed's partner's frock!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 24, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Ote is a fucking goddess.


I have a massive girl crush on her


----------



## zoooo (Sep 24, 2016)

I wish it wasn't traditional for the male dancers to wear such immensely unattractive trousers. All flappy at the bottom and a weird length which only shows off the odd shoes they wear. 
Straight leg please, for god's sake. Stop unsexying gorgeous men.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I wish it wasn't traditional for the male dancers to wear such immensely unattractive trousers. All flappy at the bottom and a weird length which only shows off the odd shoes they wear.
> Straight leg please, for god's sake. Stop unsexying gorgeous men.


You're right.
At least none of them have had sodding pockets, so far. Pockets on dance trousers are an abomination. 
And on the subject of trousers, whose trousers was Will Young wearing? Claudia Fragapane's? They were absolutely atrocious.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm catching up. Thought Daisy was lovely, and I really like Melvin even though he was a bit rubbish!


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2016)

I think it was Len who said words to the effect of "You have to stay solid below the waste".


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2016)

Mr. QofG's described Tameka's dance as like "me dancing with a scared lady!" which if you've seen him dance is very accurate. Most ladies are scared!

Plus why "sunny Spain" it's a shite song and made it like a comedy!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 24, 2016)

I still love Tameka, I reckon she's got loads more to give. Surprised by how much I liked Daisy 
 An excellent start to the show overall,  can't wait to see more.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2016)

I liked Anastacia


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2016)

Well Ed Balls wasn't _awful _and his partner did help him a lot but I was expecting absolute horror!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 24, 2016)

The new guy's dance with Tameka just reminded me of (traitor) Gleb's amazing dance last year.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2016)

Ed and Melvin were the worst by a country mile. 
And to be right, neither of them were particularly bad for the first week. It just seems that there is a very high standard this year.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2016)

Erm.....Will Young's trousers


----------



## Ms T (Sep 24, 2016)

Danny Mac is the ringer to end all ringers, surely?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Danny Mac is the ringer to end all ringers, surely?


Yep.
He could be on the West End now in any sort of musical dance extravaganza. Mind you, so could Will Young and he's been there and done that. I reckon that a lot if the stage school luvvies are in the same boat, most years. It all seems to come down to some indefinable likeability factor. 
Natalie Gumede wasn't liked, for some  inexplucable reason, so she was a ringer, but Jay McGuinness was liked, so he wasn't a ringer. 

It's very peculiar.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 24, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Danny Mac is the ringer to end all ringers, surely?


He's not even pretending to be crap. Espresso Natalie wasn't liked because she pretended iirc that she was a bit of a beginner and her CV (on the internet) listed her as a pro dancer whereas Jay kept completely schtum about the whole thing. Plus I think men tend to get off easier than women on the ringer front. 

I thought Ed was marked harshly and Anastacia was overmarked. Melvin was disappointing as was Tameka. And the trousers! Ore's were too tight and Melvin looked as though he'd borrowed his from Mr Tumble


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 24, 2016)

Natalie Gunmede was a special case.  She trained as a Latin dancer to pretty much pro level, iirc, rather than the general tap, jazz and modern that stage school kids get.  

Will young, I think did part of a university drama degree - there's no dance training in that.  Most actors go to drama school (equivalent to uni, not stage school which is tits teeth and tonsils training for kids) - drama school has a bit of dance training.  Not much, though.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 24, 2016)

Espresso said:


> Yep.
> He could be on the West End now in any sort of musical dance extravaganza. Mind you, so could Will Young and he's been there and done that. I reckon that a lot if the stage school luvvies are in the same boat, most years. It all seems to come down to some indefinable likeability factor.
> Natalie Gumede wasn't liked, for some  inexplucable reason, so she was a ringer, but Jay McGuinness was liked, so he wasn't a ringer.
> 
> It's very peculiar.


He was in Wicked for four years!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 24, 2016)

Ms T said:


> He was in Wicked for four years!


Who was? Danny or Will?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 24, 2016)

Melvin's pink trousers were honestly the brightest thing I have seen so far in life.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 25, 2016)

The last two nights have been a lovely surprise, no one was too dreadful, even Ed Balls. Will Young has a distinctive dress code 

What was wrong with Lesley Joseph tonight, she looked like she had a right cob on!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 25, 2016)

Ms T said:


> He was in Wicked for four years!


Danny.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 25, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Danny.


Ah. Yeah, not quite Natalie Gunmede-level ringer, then, but close.  

Also, seems to be personality-free.  Not my fave.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2016)

Only just catching up. Daisy's dance really was lovely, and better than I thought it was going to be. I really liked Louise and Kevin too. I don't understand why Danny is in it then? And Will's trousers... don't get that either.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2016)

Just caught up - faves so far are Will, Daisy and Ore 

Most are pretty good though.  First few weeks are going to be tight.  Ed Balls out 1st I reckon.  He wasn't dreadful but I imagine his latin is going to be absolute dogshit.

Danny can fuck right off.  Personality void and a ringer.

My prediction is Will in the final and speculation on whether he can do the double


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 25, 2016)

I think I am the only one who didn't warm to Daisy.  All the dead grandad stuff got right on my tits.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I think I am the only one who didn't warm to Daisy.  All the dead grandad stuff got right on my tits.



Oh I skipped through the intros cos iplayer.  I suspect that may have put her down my list


----------



## trashpony (Sep 25, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I think I am the only one who didn't warm to Daisy.  All the dead grandad stuff got right on my tits.


No I'm with you. Clarice did it in the GBBO and I hate it.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2016)

He did die on the first day of filming or whatever but still. Didn't Jay's grandad die last year during the show but he barely mentioned it?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2016)

I've always liked Will Young since his Pop Idol days when stood up to Simon Cowell in a beautifully articulate way.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 26, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I think I am the only one who didn't warm to Daisy.  All the dead grandad stuff got right on my tits.



I thought her dance was over marked and didn't love it. I think there are a lot of potentially decent dancers this year, she was just one of them, nothing more.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2016)

So, as it's Monday morning and I don't want to do any work, my thoughts. 

Daisy and Aljaz - I haven't warmed to her either, and I thought the start of the dance on the floor was really ungainly and awkward.  It was alright, but I don't think she will get a lot of the public vote. 
Louise and Kevin - Really sweet and lovely.  Which isn't necessarily what you want for a jive 
Danny and Oti - He looks like a total dick.  I didn't know about his background until afterwards, but that just makes him even more of a dick. 
Will and Karen - Nice work, I think he will go far.  The trouser thing will start to annoy me I think.  It's obviously his distinctive thing that will go through all the series.  
Anastacia and Brendan - I really don't like her, there's something that makes me want to whack her one.  But pretty good dancing and I do like Brendan.  
Ore and Joanne - I really like him and really liked the dance and the costumes, although I agreed with Len about all the faffing at the beginning.  
Greg and Natalie - I really want him to do well ass he seems like a sweetie and I like Natalie.  I don;t think he will last very long though sadly.  
Tameka and Gorka - She's going to have fun with it isn't she!  But she does seem to have some talent too, maybe the biggest journey?
Claudia and AJ - I loved her dress!!!  Dance wise, all a bit stiff.  Hopefully she's losen up a bit.  
Laura and Giovanni - Don't think there's a lot of natural talent there, she's going to have to work hard to stay in, although I think the public will like her.  I predict a Halloween exit for her. 
Judge Rinder and Oksana - Total entertainment.  I had never heard of him previously and thought he would grate on me, but he actually seems quite self aware and knows when to stop.  
Naga and Pasha - I really want her to do well, but she seemed pretty vacant.  Hopefully that was just nerves and she'll get some personality in it next week.  
Lesley and Anton - Elder statesman did well, although I dread to think what the latin will be like.  It's painful enough watching Anton do it as it is!
Melvin and Janette - I had forgotten this dance and when I looked it up all I could remember were the awful trousers.  He seems sweet so hope he does well. 
Ed and Katya - Easy to not look too awful in ballroom, and Katya seemed to be doing all the work and getting him to move as little as possible.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Only just catching up. Daisy's dance really was lovely, and better than I thought it was going to be. I really liked Louise and Kevin too. I don't understand why Danny is in it then? And Will's trousers... don't get that either.



Will's trousers were beautiful and gorgeous compared to what he was wearing in rehearsals


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Will's trousers were beautiful and gorgeous compared to what he was wearing in rehearsals


This is very true.  The pale blue short shorts were not a good look!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2016)

I like it when boys actually have their own style, it doesn't happen often. But his is very hit and miss!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2016)

I loved will's eccentric rehearsal outfits. There was a floral babygro with a vest on top and then braces on top.   And the short, wide clown trousers.  I love it.  

His costume, though, isn't that just the fashion now? Tight trousers with rolled up ankles?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Will's trousers were beautiful and gorgeous compared to what he was wearing in rehearsals





Me76 said:


> This is very true.  The pale blue short shorts were not a good look!





zoooo said:


> I like it when boys actually have their own style, it doesn't happen often. But his is very hit and miss!



Part of me was all "Will, wtf are you wearing!!!" but another part was "Oh bless him, why not!"

The shorts were quite  though


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2016)

It was the shorts and braces combo that got me...


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2016)

I have managed to remember to watch It Takes Two.
I am so proud. (I will definitely forget to watch it for 80% of the rest of the series.)


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2016)

I think Louise Redknapp is on the wrong programme: 





> "With the dresses, I think you've got to take your age into consideration, and the feelings of your family. I'm not a glittery, dressy person and I never even liked all that shimmer when I was in Eternal. And at the end of the day, being in this isn't just about me."


 

Louise Redknapp: 'There will be strictly no sexy outfits, I've promised my son I won’t embarrass him' - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 27, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I love judge rinder - the gurning was hilarious



I'm just catching up. Dear god! I liked his dancing but I can't cope with weeks of facial mayhem.

Plus he looks like he's wearing a comedy plastic chest


----------



## zoooo (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm hoping once he's watched back his first week, he'll be embarrassed enough to make sure he doesn't make such stupid faces in future.


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I think Louise Redknapp is on the wrong programme:
> 
> Louise Redknapp: 'There will be strictly no sexy outfits, I've promised my son I won’t embarrass him' - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk



If easily embarrassed by parental clothing, I can only hope he hasn't looked back at his father's career;


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2016)

What did Bruno say that they had to apologise for, didn't hear owt here.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2016)

belboid said:


> What did Bruno say that they had to apologise for, didn't hear owt here.


No idea!
Ah, Bruno said bollocks after Craig's comments for AJ and Claudia.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2016)

We are on catch up so I shall look out for "bollocks"


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2016)

Very nice routine and outfit for Redders


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2016)

Ed Balls outfit.....I am scared!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2016)

Ore - confident but maybe missing a few steps. Didn't like the pole bit though. Hes a good dancer though.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2016)

I thought AJ and Claudia's dance was so cute. I kind of like them now.

I was expecting interesting things from Ore dancing with the pole, but sadly what I imagined did not materialise.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2016)

omg, Ed Balls just made me laugh _in a good way. _


----------



## JimW (Oct 1, 2016)

Balls just hoyed her over his shoulder like a sack of coal


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ed Balls outfit.....I am scared!


He did better than I expected


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2016)

Ed threw himself into that. I think the charleston has no place in this competition, but seeing as my opinion counts for nowt, I must say he did well.
So far I have liked Anastacia and Ore and Melvin and Laura.
Edit to add - and Naga's wig. 

When the blithering hell are we going to get a quickstep?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2016)

Naga's wig and dress were amazing.

I still bloody love Rinder.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2016)

Lesley rubbing Anton's bum......NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

Will wasn't as good as I'd hoped, still think he has plenty of potential but it wasn't his dance


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2016)

Voted for Naga to stay in. Most interesting of those at risk


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2016)

So who is going?  If Ed had a more established SCD partner, he might have a chance, but he is a politician - strike one - with a pro the voters have no established fondness for - strike two.
He's toast. 
And he's not actually dreadful. Just a victim of circumstance. Ah well.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2016)

The only one I didn't bother to watch dancing was Greg. He might go, doesn't really stand out much. Although everyone does bloody love Olympians.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2016)

Greg's tango wasn't great, mainly due to his posture, but I liked the fact it was a bog standard, no tricks, traditional style tango....I think I'm turning into Len


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2016)

Kudos for Ed Balls at doing that dance, it was fun. Rubbish but fun.


----------



## Poot (Oct 1, 2016)

I loved the show because Ed Balls made my 7 year old properly belly-laugh for the entire duration of his dance and it was very infectious.


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2016)

Does Rinder have it written into his contract that he's introduced as "Judge", rather than Robert?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2016)

I thought Daisy's outfit was lovely but I found her dance  a bit underpowered


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2016)

Mmmmm....Danny Mac...RINGER!!

Shame 'cos I really like Oti but he's too much of a ringer


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 1, 2016)

stavros said:


> Does Rinder have it written into his contract that he's introduced as "Judge", rather than Robert?


His introduction to the show as Robert this evening, so I thought he had asked to be called Robert. Then everyone else called him Judge. *shrug*


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought Daisy's outfit was lovely but I found her dance  a bit underpowered


I think she's doing well for being so tall, for some reason I noticed her height more today.

I'm not warming to Claudia, and wasn't that impressed with Naga this week, she seemed quite stiff.

Loved Tameka's dance, thought Ore was really good and Louise too. 

I need more coffee to remember the other dances.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 2, 2016)

Ore was great again, good rhythm. I also thought we were going to get some gymnastics on that pole, but it was a pointless bit instead.

Claudia was quite dull, Craig had it right with 6.

I thought Will Young was delightful and Craig was too harsh.

Lesley Joseph looked like she was going to topple over on several occasions! I hadn’t realised how top-heavy she was and she’s otherwise scrawny so has not got the balance.

Greg Rutherford had no swivel in his hips and was overmarked.

Tameka was awesome, apart from the turtle on the floor moments. The swimming at the end worked really well though.

Laura was decent and deserved her scores.

Melvin was much-improved and managed to do the tango hip-swivel thing whilst charging forwards that was missing from Greg’s dance.

Louise was lovely and graceful.

Not sure what was going on with Anastacia injury-wise as she really didn’t have any hip action in the main dance but the demonstration afterwards showed she knew what she was meant to do.

Naga had reasonable hip action but no flow. I love how Darcy leads with how good someone looks when her comments aren’t going to be that great!

Rinder’s gurning is a bit more off-putting with ballroom unfortunately. I still love him but he needs to reign it in a bit overall as Craig rightly said.

Daisy was quite good but the dance was just a bit slow and not right. Wrong song choice perhaps.


----------



## Looby (Oct 2, 2016)

Sapphireblue said:


> I thought Will Young was delightful and Craig was too harsh.
> 
> Lesley Joseph looked like she was going to topple over on several occasions! I hadn’t realised how top-heavy she was and she’s otherwise scrawny so has not got the balance.



This ^^^ How the hell did he score Lesley higher than Will?!


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2016)

I hope Ed stays in because, regardless of his past life, he finally seems to have said "fuck it" and gone for it.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 2, 2016)

I thought wardrobe did amazingly last night.  Every costume was beautiful and flattering, especially Claudia and Daisy.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I thought wardrobe did amazingly last night.  Every costume was beautiful and flattering, especially Claudia and Daisy.


Completely agree. The ombré sheer layer over Laura's shirt was beautiful too and I loved Ote's dress


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2016)

Which one is Laura? The Irish one?


----------



## JimW (Oct 2, 2016)

Greg's fat arse no impediment.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 2, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Completely agree. The ombré sheer layer over Laura's shirt was beautiful too and I loved Ote's dress


Was Laura's dress the yellow/ grey one? I can't bloody well remember. If so that's probably my favourite dress so far.


----------



## JimW (Oct 2, 2016)

Hardly the greatest pep talk from Len.


----------



## gosub (Oct 2, 2016)

sucks to be Melvin


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2016)

That seems very unfair.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> Was Laura's dress the yellow/ grey one? I can't bloody well remember. If so that's probably my favourite dress so far.


Yes that one (and I would quote you too Biddlybee if I could figure out how to quote more than one person on my phone. 

Poor Melvin. He was crap tho


----------



## Glitter (Oct 2, 2016)

Is it me or did Anastasia want to go? I think she pulled out of the dance off thinking she'd get binned.


----------



## Looby (Oct 2, 2016)

I think it's a bit shitty really and if Anastasia ends up pulling out anyway, he could have had another week. If she can't dance this weekend, is she going to be able to train?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2016)

We were away this weekend so I've just watched most of the Saturday show on iPlayer. Tameka was criminally undermarked compared to some of the other dancers. I thought Laura was good, also Louise, Ore, Claudia; Greg was okay but a bit passionless. Ed, well, hats off for chutzpah but I was watching through my fingers (not his fault really).

Haven't seen Daisy, Danny or Rinder yet and switched off halfway through Naga because I'm so bloody tired.

I thought Anastasia was pretty stiff, as was Melvin. Lesley's top half did better than her legs.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 3, 2016)

Melvin was lovely but tbf he was one of the worst. i can see that he wouldn't have that big a fan-base because no-one knows who is he is (i didn't, at least!)

i wish Ed Balls had gone though.


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 3, 2016)

Maybe it would have been fairer if Anastasia had been the viewers least favourite and been voted off.... with all the news of her throwing a strop and _refusing_ to take part in the dance off, maybe she will be next week!


----------



## belboid (Oct 3, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> Maybe it would have been fairer if Anastasia had been the viewers least favourite and been voted off.... with all the news of her throwing a strop and _refusing_ to take part in the dance off, maybe she will be next week!


hmmmm....

Strictly Come Dancing's Anastacia Deserves Only Our Respect And Admiration, Not This Backlash | Huffington Post


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2016)

We didn't really get to know Melvin, but I had to like him just for his excellent surname.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2016)

Just watched ITT and Ed Balls is really sweet.  

Also, did anyone notice the random dancer up with Claudia on Saturday's show?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2016)

In a blue dress? Yes.


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2016)

Films night, tonight, or "movies" as they insist on calling them.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2016)

Talkies, I call 'em.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2016)

Tess.  Looks.  Lovely.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2016)

I like Daisy today.  Not sure why.  But it means I love her in her costume and it was a delightful quickstep.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2016)

I still have not seen Daisy dance once 

Just switched on - why does Brendan have a shiny face?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2016)

Aljaz looked so cute as Dick Van Dyke. 
Here's hoping he does a dance this year that calls for him to be dressed as a dirty mechanic again.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2016)

First time I've seen Danny dance. Can't say I really noticed him much because Oti is so amazing


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> I still have not seen Daisy dance once
> 
> Just switched on - why does Brendan have a shiny face?


He's the vampire from twighlight. 

I really liked Lesley's quickstep. Anton's choreography was really well judged.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2016)

LOVED will's salsa.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 8, 2016)

What is Naga wearing?
She is absolutely stunning, so if that outfit was to detract attention from the dance, it certainly worked.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> He's the vampire from twighlight.
> 
> I really liked Lesley's quickstep. Anton's choreography was really well judged.



Ah.

Yes, I enjoyed Lesley, and Will. Naga doesn't seem to have the 'thing', which is a shame.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2016)

Espresso said:


> What is Naga wearing?
> She is absolutely stunning, so if that outfit was to detract attention from the dance, it certainly worked.


I loved what they were wearing!

Also impressed by Ore's umbrella catch at the end.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2016)

Bless Ore's cotton socks!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2016)

Slight crush on Greg after that dance.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2016)

I broke for small child's bedtime, so have missed several people, but thought Claudia F did a brilliant charleston.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2016)

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2016)

Just no.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> I broke for small child's bedtime, so have missed several people, but thought Claudia F did a brilliant charleston.


I like them.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2016)

We are catching up. Just got to Ore.

No one has made me go wow but then no one has made me go dear lord no...not yet!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are catching up. Just got to Ore.
> 
> No one has made me go wow but then no one has made me go dear lord no...not yet!


Just. You. Wait.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2016)

I really liked Ore


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2016)

I love it when they throw glitter on peopleee.
Loved Louise's 80s hair.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 8, 2016)

The standard this year is bonkers. So many of them are ace. Any celeb who did well in the first few series must be delighted they're not in it now.
It must be between Naga and Ed for the dance off. And if it is, Naga must be for the off.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2016)

I didn't like Claudia's charleston, which puts me in the minority.  I thought it was too acrobatic without enough fun and characterisation.


----------



## gosub (Oct 8, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I didn't like Claudia's charleston, which puts me in the minority.  I thought it was too acrobatic without enough fun and characterisation.


lacked vitality


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I really liked Ore



Just watched it on the recording - loved it, great routine and v well danced.

Also liked Louise and KFG, and enjoyed Daisy too.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2016)

Loved Ore, Claudia and Will 

My toe's actually curled watching Ed. Not so much the dance but al the Partay stuff after


----------



## zoooo (Oct 9, 2016)

Ed was so embarrassing. His poor children. Surely he wouldn't get many votes after that.


----------



## stavros (Oct 9, 2016)

I like Ed, now he's developed his don't-give-a-shit persona.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2016)

It was a bit bloody mean to leave Anastasia until the last minute. And crap the way they left the spot on Lesley and Anton when they turned it off for everyone else  when they weren't in the dance off. I'm not surprised she was confused.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2016)

Shit result really. Neither deserved to be in the dance off.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 9, 2016)

I think Naga should have gone.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 10, 2016)

Me and Mrs S have talked about this in previous years!

BBC defends Strictly Come Dancing as viewers are accused of racism


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2016)

Argh, wrong thread


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2016)

It's certainly a phenomenon - not universally, but if you look at early round "upset" exits, of mid table dancers being booted, I'd be surprised if it wasn't disproportionately the case for black contestants.  

It's not voting for someone to boot, of course... And so if race is an issue its not middle England actively sacking off black celebrities.  But they seem not to be voting to keep them.  


It's crazy early for tameka to go.  Eastenders stars usually do very well because of the viewer numbers.  And of course, she was a pretty good dancer.


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 10, 2016)

What was all that at the end!
Did Tameka pass out during the twirl bit ....and when she lifted up her dress and showed she'd been dancing with a support on her knee, was that a nasty go at Anastasia....all seemed a little odd, or was it her just being 'funny'

I don't think the result was racist driven ...people just didn't bother voting for her, simple as.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2016)

I think she really did almost fall over, but then styled it out by being hilarious. 
Definitely not a dig at Anastacia.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 10, 2016)

It looked to me like she fainted, and that Gorka was holding her up. They will both on with Zoe tonight, so maybe we'll get an explanation then.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 10, 2016)

Espresso said:


> It looked to me like she fainted, and that Gorka was holding her up. They will both on with Zoe tonight, so maybe we'll get an explanation then.


I thought she'd gone dizzy with the twirl. Not sure what the knee support thing was about.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 10, 2016)

JimW said:


> Argh, wrong thread



Yes, perhaps better in the why the guardian is poo thread, yet it shows how some clutch at straws to implement a bit of controversy.

We thought Tameka was just being funny with the faint and knee support.


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Yes, perhaps better in the why the guardian is poo thread, yet it shows how some clutch at straws to implement a bit of controversy.
> 
> We thought Tameka was just being funny with the faint and knee support.


No, I really did post a song about London in the wrong thread, no comment intended!


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 10, 2016)

JimW said:


> No, I really did post a song about London in the wrong thread, no comment intended!



OT. To be honest we nearly had Georgie Fame on here too!


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 10, 2016)

I know it's from The Sun and God knows who the "source" is....

A source revealed: “Tameka thought it was unfair that producers allowed Anastacia to skip the dance off due to an injury but she was still forced to do it despite harbouring several agonising injuries.

“It seems as though show producers have one rule for some and different rules for others.”

Tameka Empson's dig at Anastacia as she performs on painful injuries during tonight's Strictly dance-off


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 11, 2016)

I don’t know if it’s because I haven’t really warmed to her or if it was because the song was a bit slow but I just found Daisy a bit meh.

Anastacia did a reasonable job of the elegant dance. Not bad at all.

Lesley was awesome. It was quite clever how Anton had built in little character moments which were clearly there for her to catch a breath before the next bit! It was fast and interesting, I really enjoyed it.

Loved Will. Precision in the bollywood moves, strong lifts and lovely arms as well. Unfortunately that outfit did kind of show off the slight pot belly. That song will always belong to that girl from Dancing on Ice who totally smashed it though.

Naga’s technique and personality still a bit lacking. She seems nice but an uninteresting dancer.

Rinder’s gurning is actually starting to get on my nerves now. His dancing hasn’t really improved from the initial surprisingly good which means he’s now only doing ok. I do hate ‘wacky’ though so not writing him off. Not my favourite week for him.

Ore in a suit. Yum. And then he did those little hops on and off the steps. Brilliant. He had such lightness of movement all the way through.

Was it me or was the moulin rouge singing absoute shite? Odd clashing ‘harmonies’. Anyway, Laura was alright. She’s one of those wholesome types who can’t do sexy AT ALL which Craig alluded to as well. Not bad though I suppose. Also Bruno is getting increasingly too much. 9? Ffs. Honestly, reign it in love. What with Len’s imminent retirement he is obviously gearing up to the be the new over-marker and ridiculous caricature of himself.

Can I just say, I love, love, love Claudia Winkleman. It’s almost like the bad old days of Brucie never happened. That 13-year-old type-casting comment couldn’t have been said by anyone else.

Love the little twitch in Darcy’s face when Craig marks higher than she expected. Better than the big wtf expression.

Don’t tell me that Greg’s sticky out jacket wasn’t deliberate to hide his bum! It was still sticking out though. Although given they only danced for about 10 seconds between lifts it wasn’t as obvious to spot.

Claudia was great. The whole them being kids pretending to be adults thing was so meta. And the scenario was setup for some acrobatics without taking away from the overall mood or dance.

Tameka is great. Tango didn’t suit her as well as the other dances have but still pretty good.

Louise embraced the 80s there. Fucking hell she actually had some life in her it was lovely to see. I think she relaxed because she was playing a role.


Results – Ed still in it? Really? Really?!

Laura was more relaxed in her dance-off, less fake sexy. She still bungled the first lift a bit though.

Tameka’s technique was a bit better on the repeat I think. Not sure if that’s my bias  / hope though.

Fucking bastard shows that allow the idiot public to vote.

I wonder if Tameka showing off her obviously fucked knee was a sly dig at Anastacia for not dancing injured the week before. I can well imagine that Anastacia doesn’t fit in. Ah, I’ve caught up now and that does indeed seem to be the case.


----------



## belboid (Oct 11, 2016)

Will's out!!

Will Young quits Strictly Come Dancing - BBC News


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 11, 2016)

belboid said:


> Will's out!!
> 
> Will Young quits Strictly Come Dancing - BBC News


Just heard that on the telly. What a shame.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 11, 2016)

Noooooooooo


----------



## Saffy (Oct 11, 2016)

Gutted Will has gone!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2016)

Boo. 
Not to be massively nosy, but I'm going to need more details than 'for personal reasons'.

I wish they would bring Tameka back to replace him, but that won't happen.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 11, 2016)

Tameka and Will both gone in the same week  gutted.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Boo.
> Not to be massively nosy, but I'm going to need more details than 'for personal reasons'.
> 
> I wish they would bring Tameka back to replace him, but that won't happen.


Indeed.  

Shame though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Boo.
> Not to be massively nosy, but I'm going to need more details than 'for personal reasons'.
> 
> I wish they would bring Tameka back to replace him, but that won't happen.


Yeh, they should bring her back. As things stand scd will have to end a week early


----------



## Glitter (Oct 11, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Boo.
> Not to be massively nosy, but I'm going to need more details than 'for personal reasons'.
> 
> I wish they would bring Tameka back to replace him, but that won't happen.



Me too. No doubt it'll be in the news this week.


----------



## belboid (Oct 11, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh, they should bring her back. As things stand scd will have to end a week early


Similar things have happened before. No one will go out this week. So at least two more Balls ups


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 12, 2016)

really not happy about Will going. there might still be an exit next week, i seem to recall that they always have a couple of spares to allow for at least one person to go out injured.

i imagine the reason they let Anastacia off with the dancing injured thing is half because they were tiptoeing around the fact it's a cancer-related injury (and Tameka's injury was 'just' an injury) and the other half because she's American and might sue if she got worse due to the show.


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 12, 2016)

How sad, he was fast becoming one of my favourites, I fear he's not too good at taking criticism.
Such a shame for Karen, I enjoy her fun choreography


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2016)

Sapphireblue said:


> she's American and might sue if she got worse due to the show.


not sure that really follows.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2016)

I feel sorry for Karen, thought she may be in with a chance this year with Will.


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2016)

There Will be an eviction this week the beeb have said


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 15, 2016)

I have Strictly apathy. I don't particularly even want to watch tonight


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2016)

God Laura is just dull. Her neck placement is giving me a headache.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I have Strictly apathy. I don't particularly even want to watch tonight


It coincides with both football on BT and bedtime here so we are always on catch-up and I get a bit fatigued with that


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2016)

I have similar issues Rebelda and QueenOfGoths. Either I'm doing bedtime, or (as tonight) I'm not but the kids won't bloody sit down and shut up. And also - I dunno - I'm just not feeling it so far this year.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2016)

I love this song. Although not this version.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2016)

Tess has excelled herself in wtf dresses this week.  


I rather liked Laura's quickstep, but I suspect that's quicksteps more than Laura.  

Anastasia annoyed me this week.  It might have been her dead woman lipstick.  


In absence of Will, I might transfer my favour to long jump man.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2016)

Haha, yes to Tess dress, although Darcy's is unusually unflattering too - big bunchy side boob.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 15, 2016)

Melvin, Tameka & Will were my favourites so it feels a bit flat for me this week too


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh god. Ed Balls doing crotch thrusts.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2016)

I quite enjoyed Naga tonight, shame she went a bit wrong though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2016)

Really like Louise and KFG, unexpectedly.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2016)

I just ADORED Louise's dance. And hurrah, she has a flattering bodice.  Kevin's choreography was delightful, and a brilliant track.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2016)

I loved that


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2016)

Loving Tess's foil devore dress


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 15, 2016)

Can I just say I really REALLY want to punch Danny Mac in his smug face?

I've  taken a great dislike to the man.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> Can I just say I really REALLY want to punch Danny Mac in his smug face?
> 
> I've really taken a dislike to the man.


His teeth are blue-white.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2016)

I flaming love oti, though. All my fave female pros are getting booted.  I want her to stay in, just not him.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2016)

But what a great dance! I don't even give a shit anymore that he's a plant, it was so good to see a dance come alive at last.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2016)

Pro dance. So torn! I adore Oti but he is such a fucking ringer


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2016)

I will also forgive an awful lot for Oti.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2016)

Daisy's rumba technique was rather good, I thought. Shame wardrobe decided to make her wear frilly flesh coloured chaps!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm kind of over the American tan frocks. Laura last week.  Daisy and Naga this week.  Too much like old tights.

Also, naga's wig was strangely unbecoming.  I love pastel hair, but it just looked odd and a bit "cheap fancy dress"


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes why did naga's hair look so awful?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2016)

Can rinder do this without gurning?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2016)

I took the opportunity to have a piss break. Can't get interested in him at all.

Am feeling torn: I dislike Anton but admire and am in awe of Lesley. What to feel?


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2016)

We're about half an hour behind. Ed Balls. Oh my god. That wasn't good.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 15, 2016)

Ore's kicks are gooood.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2016)

Could. Not. Take. My. Eyes. Off. Ore.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 15, 2016)

That was a fucking good jive


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2016)

Skillz


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2016)

ORE TO WIN!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 15, 2016)

First time I've watched.

Fucker's set me off!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 15, 2016)

He is bloody cute when he cries.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2016)

Ore, Ore, Ore


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow! That was amazing 
Ore and Louise were my favourites tonight


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 15, 2016)

Fucking hell, Ore was good!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 15, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Am feeling torn: I dislike Anton but admire and am in awe of Lesley. What to feel?



This. I am conflicted


----------



## binka (Oct 15, 2016)

Can't decide whether Ore or Claudia is my favourite.

How long do we think Ed Balls will last? When he's in the dance off he's definitely gone but I'm guessing he must be near the top with viewer votes so could be a while until he's in the bottom 2


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow. Ore. Wow


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2016)

I reckon Ed will go this weekend. He didn't give it as much welly as the last two weeks and I don't think anyone else was that bad.

Obviously Ore was incredible, but Daisy and Greg were excellent too.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2016)

I really don't get all the Greg praise. He was okay, but in bored of him showing off his lifting ability already


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2016)

belboid said:


> I really don't get all the Greg praise. He was okay, but in bored of him showing off his lifting ability already


He's uninhibited - not shy of the passion/emotion element of performing dance - despite being a sporty type.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> He's uninhibited - not shy of the passion/emotion element of performing dance - despite being a sporty type.


You could say that about Ed!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2016)

belboid said:


> You could say that about Ed!


Yeah. But he hasn't got the blood of an illegal war on his hands.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Yeah. But he hasn't got the blood of an illegal war on his hands.


He is a bloody Christian tho


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2016)

belboid said:


> He is a bloody Christian tho


Oh really?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2016)

More seriously: Greg is going for it without making it a joke.  Which is much more exposing and therefore brave.  As a drama teacher, it's a breakthrough laddish young men often find very exposing and difficult.  Comedy is easier.


----------



## gosub (Oct 15, 2016)

stavros said:


> I reckon Ed will go this weekend. He didn't give it as much welly as the last two weeks and I don't think anyone else was that bad.
> 
> Obviously Ore was incredible, but Daisy and Greg were excellent too.


must have quite a few fans to have escaped the dance off in previous weeks despite coming bottom with the judges.  I say fans, its probably Corbyn and Momentum ensuring that he so humiliates himself that he can never go back into politics


----------



## zoooo (Oct 15, 2016)

Are all long jumpers Christians? Or are you getting him mixed up with that other one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 15, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Are all long jumpers Christians? Or are you getting him mixed up with that other one.


I think the other one you're thinking of is triple-jumper Jonathan Edwards.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Are all long jumpers Christians? Or are you getting him mixed up with that other one.


No, they are, every single one of them

Okay, I may have confused them.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2016)

Ore was just amazing. And Jo is really bringing it with the choreography.

Also loved Lesley, Louise and Danny - even though he is a complete boo-hiss ringer. Ed was so bad he'll probably stay in.

Laura and Naga for the dance off.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2016)

It must be Ed's time to go. He was not good. Him in the dance off with Laura or Naga or Anastacia would be right enough. 

I have watched Ore and Joanne about ten times now. Aces.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 16, 2016)

So Greg is definitely going down the route of chucking a thousand lifts in and not bothering to learn to actually dance. Not feeling it, even though i know lifts are hard and that.

Laura was fast and precise but uninspiring. Nice but bland.

Anastacia was ok. The rhumba is a bit of a crap dance. Brendan’s top was mega unflattering with the combination of that see-though bit and the tight trousers making his stomach look a bit paunchy.

I liked Claudia’s dress and dance. Cute.

I didn’t watch Ed (can’t stand it) but spotted that Craig gave him 2 – ha!

Naga was fun this week. Not massively precise with the dancing but not bad.

Louise’s dress and new-found confidence was stunning. Becoming a real contender.

I liked Daisy’s rhumba more than Anastacia’s. it is just slinking and wafting about though.

Lesley was great again. Brilliant song choice and choreography that managed to make her look lively and fast without being too fast to break her. Anton-conflict.

Fucking hell Ore. A-maz-ing. Had to rewatch. And he’s so adorable. Danny Mac can fuck the fuck off.


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 16, 2016)

Ed Balls - oh dear!


----------



## binka (Oct 16, 2016)

Ed Balls lives to fight another week. Rapidly running out of obviously shit opponents though


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 16, 2016)

Anastacia thought she had it in the bag then. That was a look of disbelief on her face.

I've also taken a dislike to her too btw


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2016)

Naga to go I reckon. She messed that up.


----------



## JimW (Oct 16, 2016)

Both shit, bring back Tameka


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 16, 2016)

Naga looked well pissed off.

It's a shame she messed that up, because I'm not a fan of Anastasia and I quite enjoyed the mermaid charleston last night.


----------



## binka (Oct 16, 2016)

Anastacia and Laura to go in the next 2 weeks


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2016)

Am I watching alone? 

Not surprised, mind, it's all been v underwhelming so far.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2016)

Anastacia danced her best there


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm watching. They're dropping like flies aren't they? Nothing has entertained me much yet but I do love a quickstep.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2016)

I really liked Anastacia and Gorka! Bin Brendan.

Loved Judge Rinder too. And how glam is his mum.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2016)

Hate the stupid outings. Wasting hours of dancing time for utter bollocks.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 22, 2016)

zoooo said:


> *I really liked Anastacia and Gorka! Bin Brendan.*
> 
> Loved Judge Rinder too. And how glam is his mum.


I thought they danced well together.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 22, 2016)

Liked that quickstep, and she seems happier with Gorka, no?

Tess's outfit is nice but this time she has horrendous nineties hair.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2016)

FiFi said:


> I thought they danced well together.



Yeah, me too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Tess's outfit is nice but this time she has horrendous nineties hair.



And a terrible nineties choker too!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2016)

I liked Judge Rinder's jive.Okay it was not precise but it was fun and energetic


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2016)

I quite enjoyed it too, and I'm not the biggest fan of his.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2016)

I like Daisy a lot - enjoyed that charleston despite the few slips toward the end.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2016)

Daisy's quite goofy (the beautiful and elegant kind of goofy, obv) so the Charleston quite suits her.

Please make the puppet go away.


----------



## belboid (Oct 23, 2016)

No great surprise for Lesley to be one of them. Not sure who will join her, I suspect people will want Ed to stay for Halloween week, the horror, the horror.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2016)

Bloody PMS, I've cried twice tonight: once at the pro dance (I just lahhhhve musical theatre, sob), and once at Rinder's tribute to teachers investing all their emotional and creative capital (it struck a chord, ok? ).


----------



## Ms T (Oct 23, 2016)

Blimey.  Lesley out then, which is a real shame.


----------



## belboid (Oct 23, 2016)

Aye, may as well turn over and watch summat else now.


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2016)

I never like the Halloween week. I don't like Halloween anyway, but it always seems too contrived, even for Strictly.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 23, 2016)

I do wish there was a special red button version of this with just the dancing, Craig and Claudia. No drivel from Len or Tess and no over-the-top Bruno. No cringey VTs (apart from Ore). Oh, and no Ed Balls, obv.

What was up with Tess’ hair? It looked ironed or something.

Rinder was back on it! Emminently watchable.

Has Anton died his hair? It looked odd. Lesley was reasonably good again.

Greg in actually dancing shocker. It was a bit stilted though, I wonder if it was partly because he had more to remember.

Anastacia was ok. Bit too much ‘faffing’ as Len would say. Better without Brendan.

Lovely dress for Louise again. Nice dance. Flowy.

Awesome singer for Whitney. Really great last note. Ore gorgeous as per.

First week that I’ve actually liked Daisy. Brilliant.

Claudia was ok. Not very samba-ey but that was partly choreography.

Aww, loved Greg’s confusion at not being in the dance-off. Bye-bye Lesley. Shame as not the worst one, could have had a couple more weeks. Fucking public.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2016)

Think I may have been the only one here (tho obv not in the general public) 2@who didn't like Daisy's charleston.  It was mostly the costumes, but I couldn't stop seeing a painful 1970s tap dance done by 8 year olds.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2016)

Don't care either way about Daisy, but very glad Aljaz has stayed in!
I really love the Halloween week. (Much more fun than the Blackpool one, in my opinion.)

Did I see Artem in the audience? Or do I mean the other one. One of the ex pros anyway.

*edit*
Robin!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 24, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Think I may have been the only one here (tho obv not in the general public) 2@who didn't like Daisy's charleston.  It was mostly the costumes, but I couldn't stop seeing a painful 1970s tap dance done by 8 year olds.


I didn't like it either. The white hands and feet exposed every little flaw and made  it look clunky. Not the best.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 24, 2016)

I felt sorry for Lesley. She shouldn't be out yet. Boo!
Much as I love Greg and Natalie, I shared his incredulity that they escaped the dance off. Mind you, Tess always tells us the results are in no particular order, so maybe Ed and Katya only got a very few more votes than L & A and D & A.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2016)

Enjoyable start to the Halloween special, always my favourite theme week


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2016)

The charleston is not Louise's dance


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2016)

Louise looks so cute. I wish I was Louise.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> The charleston is not Louise's dance


I thought that.  She seemed quite... Heavy?  Forced.  

Btw, love Harley Quinn as an aesthetic, but the character is really dodgy in terms of misogyny...


----------



## binka (Oct 29, 2016)

She was definitely overmarked there


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

binka said:


> She was definitely overmarked there


Because...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I thought that.  She seemed quite... Heavy?  Forced.
> 
> Btw, love Harley Quinn as an aesthetic, but the character is really dodgy in terms of misogyny...



Glad it wasn't just me. I like Louise's generally but I don't think she captured the spring.

And yes, agree.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2016)

AJ doesn't seem to be dressed at all Halloweenly, just looks the same as normal. I wonder what he's supposed to be.

Yeah, this is just an excuse to talk about AJ. I think I'm in love with him.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2016)

I love Oksana's dress. I want it!


----------



## binka (Oct 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Because...


I don't know why the judges overmarked her, you'll have to ask them


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> I love Oksana's dress. I want it!


It's hand painted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

binka said:


> I don't know why the judges overmarked her, you'll have to ask them


No, what made you think her dance didn't deserve those marks


----------



## binka (Oct 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> No, what made you think her dance didn't deserve those marks


Because it wasn't good enough


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

binka said:


> Because it wasn't good enough


In what ways did you think it not good enough?


----------



## binka (Oct 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> In what ways did you think it not good enough?


Stop being a dick just for once, I'm trying to watch Strictly


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2016)

Claudia was fabulous!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Claudia was fabulous!


I think the judges have decided too many tens given and are reining in their scoring


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2016)

They're so flipping cute. Love when the pro has to do a gentlemanly hide-the-accidental-knicker-showing move.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

binka said:


> Stop being a dick just for once, I'm trying to watch Strictly


Yeh? So just overmarked then for no particular reason


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2016)

Dear god, is anastacia injured again? That was leaden.


----------



## binka (Oct 29, 2016)

That wasn't very good


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

Anastasia seemed a bit out of time now and then


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2016)

Isn't Ed Balls dressed as Meatloaf too? Maybe that was just in the opening dance.


----------



## binka (Oct 29, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> That was leaden.


Craig agrees!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2016)

Craig and me? Of one mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Isn't Ed Balls dressed as Meatloaf too? Maybe that was just in the opening dance.


Mad scientist now


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2016)

Brendan's bat makeup is smoky and arty and airbrushed.  Anastacia's is a completely different aesthetic.  This annoys me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2016)

The music has been pretty shit so far tonight


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2016)

That red strap was kind of distracting.
And he tried to do the Gleb getting up backwards move.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2016)

Hate Danny, but loved that thing with the red belt.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2016)

zoooo said:


> That red strap was kind of distracting.
> And he tried to do the Gleb getting up backwards move.


Anton did that move the other week!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2016)

Love their makeup, though.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Anton did that move the other week!


:O Cheeky stealin'  bastards.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2016)

Shades of Colin and Erin style 'kill it with props' about the red belt. I love Oti though, that will never change.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2016)

I quite liked that tango.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2016)

If nothing else, Halloween is a bloody good excuse to crimp your hair.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2016)

Ooh, did Joanne nearly fall?!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes  not Ore's dance either, sadly - lots of mistakes and no real charleston flavour imo.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2016)

Also, not digging their drunks-in-a-sweetshop look. Have wardrobe taken against him?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

Not sure the assange look really suits greg


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2016)

Who the fuck is picking their tunes tonight? Ghastly in the wrong way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Who the fuck is picking their tunes tonight? Ghastly in the wrong way.


Wasn't impressed with the rendition of paint it black


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Isn't Ed Balls dressed as Meatloaf too? Maybe that was just in the opening dance.



I noticed that Ed looks a little like Meat Loaf a couple of of weeks ago. I can't find respective photos which demonstrate it, but it's definitely there.



May Kasahara said:


> Who the fuck is picking their tunes tonight? Ghastly in the wrong way.



At least they didn't go for any of Thriller, Rocky Horror or Ghostbusters clichés, and there was a bit of the Cure in one of the training sequences.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 29, 2016)

Ed has to go this week surely?

Loved Danny and Oti's make up and the red thing.  Also glad he mucked up. 

Anastasia was a bit poo.  If Ed doesn't go but should be her.

Really liked Louise, Rinder and Daisy.  oh, and Greg was fantastic, although Natalie not wearing shoes annoyed me a bit. 

Very disappointed with Ore.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 29, 2016)

Anastasia was terrible this week and I didn't think Daisy was great either. Laura has the shag confidence thing going on so she's going to go from strength to strength. 

Rinder was great but Danny and Ore both looked a bit shaky. I loved most of the make up except for Ore and Joanne who looked like the Twits and Cloudia and AJ who just weren't in fancy dress at all as far as I could tell.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 30, 2016)

I think it'll be Anastasia and Danny in the dance-off with Anastasia to go.

I really loved Ed last night, and Rinder. Ore's Charleston could have been so good if he hadn't messed it up. I think he's my favourite to win.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh I do love KFG. Didn't like the song though, and Louise wasnt great.

Rinder was lots better, Greg too.

Claudia was really good. Anastacia was back to being clunky again.

I reckon Danny made 'mistakes' which makes him more of a dick, Oti is amazing to watch though.

Laura and Daisy this week... nothing special.

Really liked Ore despite the mistakes, Ed Balls will stay in again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2016)

We missed it last night  Will have to catch up this evening


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 30, 2016)

I thought Craig was very unfair to Greg, I really liked his rumba - I'm with Claudia in thinking it's usually a boring dance to watch.

Anastasia was back to being clumpy - shame Brendan wasn't ill a little longer!

Ed was watchable (just) - I liked the judges reactions, especially Craig laughing.

Did Daisy hurt herself at the end, she seemed very subdued.

The others were just the others getting on with it all, no opinions there.

As Halloween shows go it wasn't too dreadful or over the top like others have been.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 30, 2016)

Rinder was good again this week. No gurning!


Anastacia’s dance felt all about Brendan. It was a bit odd. Not sure if he did that because she just couldn’t keep up? She was sluggish, Craig was right, no idea what the others were watching. And Tess is annoying when she does the ‘well don’t worry what the experts say because I loved it’ bit.


Not that keen on Ore’s charleston for some reason. Felt like Craig’s criticism was aimed at the professional there, for not making sure he had a basic thing right before adding in all the bells and whistles.


Really liked Greg this week. He totally gave his all to it. Brilliant. And Craig again directing his criticism at the professional for the choreography which was interesting. Loved Claudia’s comment about normal rhumbas being boring. So true.


Surely, surely, Ed or Anastacia has to go this week? For the love of God…


----------



## Looby (Oct 30, 2016)

Totally fucked up the quoting there! 

Anastasia was dreadful, I think she has to go next. If she isn't injured then she's totally given up. Maybe it's Brendan, he's such a buzzkill! 

I felt sorry for Ore because apart from his balls up, the criticism wasn't about how he danced it at all. Shouldn't someone be overseeing the choreography to direct the professionals if they're not getting what they need in?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice to see no poppies on scd


----------



## zoooo (Oct 30, 2016)

I did not like the end of the opening dance thingy.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 30, 2016)

I think models struggle through lack of fanbase, maybe.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 30, 2016)

Well that's fair, I think.  She was worse than Ed, yesterday.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 30, 2016)

Amazing pro dance, right result.


----------



## Looby (Oct 30, 2016)

The quickstep for Ed next week. That'll be interesting as he didn't really move off one spot last night. [emoji1] 
I'm glad Daisy didn't go, it was definitely Anastasia's time and I'm always happy to see the back of Brendan.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm glad Anastasia has gone. Ed next week and then the serious competition begins. And WTF was Laura Mvula's accent about in her crucifying of Ready or Not? 

I hate the singing bits - they're always bloody terrible


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't know why they keep Brendan, so many better dancers have left over the last few seasons but he's still there. His choreography isn't exciting. He's a liability to his partner....Anastasia kicked and flicked as if she had lead weights on her feet, yet, last week they commented on how light she was on her feet, also she said she didn't know what kick and flicks were or how to do them! Surely that's the fundamental of the jive 

Tess and her hair looked nice last night, very much like that iconic Farrah Fawcett poster from way back when.


----------



## gosub (Oct 31, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> I don't know why they keep Brendan, so many better dancers have left over the last few seasons but he's still there. His choreography isn't exciting. He's a liability to his partner....Anastasia kicked and flicked as if she had lead weights on her feet, yet, last week they commented on how light she was on her feet, also she said she didn't know what kick and flicks were or how to do them! Surely that's the fundamental of the jive
> 
> Tess and her hair looked nice last night, very much like that iconic Farrah Fawcett poster from way back when.



Brendan choreographed in that hoverboard at the beginning of their routine , which then meant that for most of their routine the dance floor had large amount of dry ice on it.  If you are doing a jive, you are largely going to be judged on footwork, if you go out of your way to obscure your footwork...you are going home.


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2016)

trashpony said:


> And WTF was Laura Mvula's accent about in her crucifying of Ready or Not?



I thought at times she sounded like she was doing it in the style of a club singer.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2016)

stavros said:


> I thought at times she sounded like she was doing it in the style of a club singer.


Perhaps that's what she was aiming for.


----------



## gosub (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## zoooo (Nov 5, 2016)

Giovanni totally made that dance more about him, but I don't even care, he was amazinggg. <3


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2016)

Are we letting Tess's vile jumpsuit pass without comment?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2016)

High-quality evening across the board tonight.  Even Ed made a decent fist of his quickstep. 

I want Claudia to dance to something older than the last two years.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 5, 2016)

I thought the tiny lass was very much underscored.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Are we letting Tess's vile jumpsuit pass without comment?


Yes


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 5, 2016)

Assuming that Ed won't be in the dance off, I'm wondering who will s going to go. 

I think the only one I wouldn't miss is Greg. I haven't warmed to him. Not sure why.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm struggling to see who will go.  Daisy must be vulnerable, and it wasn't an especially fab dance from her this week (Viennese waltzes are generally dullsville).  

Further to my comment above, I think Claudia won't make it to the final, because the really young girls never seem to capture the hearts of the adult strictly voter.  

Comedy contestants often seem to go in the week that they actually seem to be getting it... so ed might go. 

Something tells me Rob Rinder might me vulnerable too.


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2016)

Past records suggest Daisy will be in the dance-off, as they indicate she doesn't have a huge fan base.

It's quite corny and sounds like something from a teen musical, but for some reason I really like that _Shut Up and Dance_ song Claudia did. Not normally my sort of thing at all.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Are we letting Tess's vile jumpsuit pass without comment?



It is truly gross. That shade suits nobody.

Bit gutted to have missed the voting (am watching on catch up) - I would totally have voted for Rinder, he was brilliant, and I haven't been his biggest fan up till now.

Laura did the smoothy booch all through her samba, wasn't feeling that routine really.

Ore great, Daisy pleasant, Danny professional (still love you tho Oti), Ed Balls actually rather good


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2016)

Ooh, Louise and KFG were fab. I've really warmed to her this series - she dances well, seems lovely and I can't get enough of the fact that she looks normally knackered in all of her training footage.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I want Claudia to dance to something older than the last two years.



We love that song chez May, but it's not a paso song. I thought she danced it v well but would love to see it danced to some more brooding music.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2016)

I want C & AJ to be given some proper music to dance to rather than the 'oh, you kids!' stuff they've been dumped with so far. 

I'm now convinced Danny deliberated fluffed his steps last week in order to gain public sympathy and have a journey
Laura and Giovanni have fallen out and it's very obvious
Ore was disappointing
Ed was surprisingly good and I LOVE Katya
Ditto Rinder and Oksana


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh and the jumpsuit was HIDEOUS


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2016)

Laura bores me as does Greg. 
I'm loving Rinder and Louise was good but hated her dress. 
I like Daisy and feel quite sorry for her because she clearly isn't popular but she's a bit dull too. 
Ed was good! Strictly has killed my weird crush but I have warmed to him, he seems very sweet and he's so enthusiastic. Bless him. 
Danny can fuck off. [emoji35]

Tess's jumpsuit was dreadful. Tess annoys me quite a lot actually like last night when the judges were talking I could hear her muttering in the background.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't really understand why Tess's clothes get such a hard time. I thought the jumpsuit was fab! If I had to wear a new 'evening dress' for 16 weeks on the trot, or however many it is, I'd look like shit more than half the time but she usually looks like a bombshell. Claudia has been the queen of hideous dresses this year imo. 

Ed's dance made me cry (I'm a bit tired)  I loved it. Louise and KFG were amazing. Underwhelmed by everyone else, but liked Greg. I'm ready for Laura and Giovanni to go now.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 6, 2016)

If Giovanni does get in the bottom two, at least I can watch all his spins again. *swoons a bit*


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's getting irritated by the fact that Claudia and AJ only dance to pop from the last 2 years 

Anyway I reckon it's 2 from Greg, Laura and Daisy in the bottom 2. They were all fine but dull and seem to have plateaued. Ed Will dance another day due to his genuine improvement this week. He was probably my fave 

Tess's jumpsuit was awful.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2016)

Laura and Giovanni to go, please. Ideally it should be Danny, but it won't be. He gives me the pip.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 6, 2016)

Ed was my favourite this week, followed by Louise and KFG.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I don't really understand why Tess's clothes get such a hard time. I thought the jumpsuit was fab! If I had to wear a new 'evening dress' for 16 weeks on the trot, or however many it is, I'd look like shit more than half the time but she usually looks like a bombshell. Claudia has been the queen of hideous dresses this year imo.
> 
> Ed's dance made me cry (I'm a bit tired)  I loved it. Louise and KFG were amazing. Underwhelmed by everyone else, but liked Greg. I'm ready for Laura and Giovanni to go now.


I think it's that she is so beautiful and her body is so fabulous, that it would be easy for her to look great in 98% of evening gowns.  So years and years of unflattering frocks seems ridiculous.


----------



## gosub (Nov 6, 2016)

Ed has definitely improved, but was still by some margin the worse dancer.   Competition doesn't really start til the comic underdog option gone.  (probably not this week)


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 6, 2016)

Marvellous pro dance. I am even more in love with Oti now  Brilliant to see her centre stage and loving it.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2016)

Talking of Tess's frocks, this one she's got on now seems to be pleasing her. 
Or she's keeping emergency fruit pastilles in her bra. As you do.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2016)

What? Ore & Joanne? Give over.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2016)

Right result, but poor Ore.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2016)

Don't understand how Greg is surviving, he's dull and average. Not getting the love for the Judge either, he's okay, but not very exciting. Louise was fucking A tho


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Marvellous pro dance. I am even more in love with Oti now  Brilliant to see her centre stage and loving it.



Oti was incredible in that dance!


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Laura and Giovanni have fallen out and it's very obvious


They were so awkward around each other tonight, I hadn't really noticed before you said it but yeah it's obvious now.


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2016)

Who are the other pros in the group dances? There's a ginger fella and at least one very good looking female. Are they the back-up pros who are hoping to get the main gig in future years?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2016)

Looby said:


> They were so awkward around each other tonight, I hadn't really noticed before you said it but yeah it's obvious now.


They didn't even make eye contact at the end did they? And Laura mentioned him as an afterthought in her thank yous. Really odd. 

stavros They're the new other pros. They're both British. She's called Claudia and I can't remember what he's called. I guess they need spares at the start in case of disasters?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 6, 2016)

stavros said:


> Who are the other pros in the group dances? There's a ginger fella and at least one very good looking female. Are they the back-up pros who are hoping to get the main gig in future years?


I think that's it, yes.
Also, I think the ginger guy is being one of the pros in the Strictly Children in Need mini series thing they do every year.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2016)

The ginger pro is Neil Jones, he is Katya's husband. The other pro is Chloe Hewitt, she competes with AJ.
Neil & Katya are the current top British professional Latin couple, AJ & Chloe only turned professional this year.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank God she's gone, I couldn't take to her, she seemed very high maintenance and stroppy.

I wish they wouldn't hype up Blackpool so much, it always seems an anticlimax to me.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 7, 2016)

Chloe, not Claudia - thanks Espresso. God I really am turning into my mum


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> I wish they wouldn't hype up Blackpool so much, it always seems an anticlimax to me.



Agreed.

Wikipedia tells me that Labour last held their conference there in 2002, when Ed would've been one of Gordon Brown's policy wonks. Presumably he didn't do a speech or anything.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2016)

Ore was disappointing and loved Rinder this week. 

Will Ed ever go?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2016)

He will win, because the public.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2016)

I liked Daisy and Aljaz. Her frock is ace.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2016)

I really don't understand all these nice comments about Rinder, I thought that was stiff, dull, and just pretty rubbish.


----------



## binka (Nov 12, 2016)

belboid said:


> I really don't understand all these nice comments about Rinder, I thought that was stiff, dull, and just pretty rubbish.


I think the judges fucked up scoring the first three dances too highly, too many 8s and a 9 means there's not much room to go with the better dancers


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2016)

Katya is a bloody genius, I have decided.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh my god. Oh. My. God. I can't believe I am about to say this.



I love Ed Balls.





Yvette's face 


(Craig agrees with me too!)


----------



## Jago (Nov 12, 2016)

Someone has to make a GIF out of that sideways shuffle thing Ed did. I'm cracking up.


----------



## binka (Nov 12, 2016)

belboid said:


> Oh my god. Oh. My. God. I can't believe I am about to say this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least they are entertaining, the previous dances might have been better but were all a bit boring


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2016)

Claudia and AJ were fab. Loved that.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2016)

Here he comes, the ringer. Boo to him. But I am torn, because I think she's ace.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2016)

Espresso said:


> Here he comes, the ringer. Boo to him. But I am torn, because I think she's ace.


He can't be allowed to win, but there were some astounding bits in there. Oti is just amazing tho, her flexibility is almost scary.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 12, 2016)

Louise's dance was so fun. Excellent dress and song.

I think she and Danny will be in the final two or three, and Louise might win for being 100 times more likeable.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2016)

Why are the hanger bits hanging out of her dress?! How was she allowed to go on like that?? 

I still thought she was too nice


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2016)

Really rather gorgeous from Louise, I hope she wins. As well as Claudia. And Ore.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2016)

Ed is clearly the worst dancer, but I don't think he'll be in the dance off. People love the idea of duffers giving it a go. I know I do. Greg and Daisy in the dance off for me. And if that is the case, I reckon Greg is for the off, unless Daisy falls over.
Arses. I love Greg.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2016)

Bugger, missed it - what's ore's mobile number?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 12, 2016)

I think Ed's getting a bit cocky. Plus he whacked her in the head by accident, trying to show off to Bruno. Gone off him.
His dance was hilarious though.


----------



## stavros (Nov 12, 2016)

It's enough to make you glad the Tories won the election last year.


----------



## gosub (Nov 12, 2016)

stavros said:


> It's enough to make you glad the Tories won the election last year.


post reported.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 12, 2016)

Louise was my favourite this week. Kevin-from-grimsby did awesome choreography.


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2016)

'Name someone who competed in SCD 2014' was a question in Celebrity Pointless just before tonight's show. KFG scored a solitary point! And Joanne was pointless. Madness


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2016)

belboid said:


> Oh my god. Oh. My. God. I can't believe I am about to say this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was watching it through my fingers, I'll have to watch again when Mr Looby gets out of the bath. [emoji1]

I read today that the judges are secretly really pissed off he's still in but saying that will just get him more support so they're just going with it.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2016)

Danny almost shoved Oti off him when she hugged him after the scores. It just felt really dismissive, I don't like him. [emoji35]


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2016)

Ed Balls


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2016)

Looby said:


> Danny almost shoved Oti off him when she hugged him after the scores. It just felt really dismissive, I don't like him. [emoji35]


That was so weird.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2016)

zoooo said:


> That was so weird.


Wasn't it? I love Oti. [emoji4]


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 13, 2016)

I loved Ore's filthy rumba  and Rinder's foxtrot. Agree that Louise needed a bit more attitude, but the choreography was great.


----------



## tommers (Nov 13, 2016)

Still getting over Ed Balls. Not laughed like that for a very long time.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2016)

Looby said:


> Danny almost shoved Oti off him when she hugged him after the scores. It just felt really dismissive, I don't like him. [emoji35]


What was that about? It was really uncomfortable to watch. He was muttering about how she had supported him and held his hand through some bad news or something. I wondered if he was trying not to break down. 

But I still don't like him and I'm not even sure why.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2016)

Looby said:


> I was watching it through my fingers, I'll have to watch again when Mr Looby gets out of the bath. [emoji1]
> 
> I read today that the judges are secretly really pissed off he's still in but saying that will just get him more support so they're just going with it.


Although Ed Balls is by far the worst dancer there, he is much, much better, and more fun to watch, than any other of the Bad Dancers there have ever been and, for undefinable reasons, is much more pleasant and fun to watch. 

I don't think he's getting cocky. I just think he's enjoying himself and throwing himself into the strictly thing. Whatever that is.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2016)

Maaaybe calling him cocky was a bit unfair. But someone pointed out that he's the only one who never thanks the public for voting him through, and I can't remember him doing so. Could be totally wrong though!



Guineveretoo said:


> What was that about? It was really uncomfortable to watch. He was muttering about how she had supported him and held his hand through some bad news or something. I wondered if he was trying not to break down.
> 
> But I still don't like him and I'm not even sure why.


It kind of looked like maybe he was trying not to cry. But him moodily trying to evade her kiss and hug like a petulant 5 year old boy was not a good look!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Maaaybe calling him cocky was a bit unfair. But someone pointed out that he's the only one who never thanks the public for voting him through, and I can't remember him doing so. Could be totally wrong though!
> 
> 
> It kind of looked like maybe he was trying not to cry. But him moodily trying to evade her kiss and hug like a petulant 5 year old boy was not a good look!


I don't think Ed is as camera aware as the other celebrities. And I think that's forgiveable. I've noticed that he often looks a bit grumpy when the cameras catch him unawares which is something the others seem to be alert to. I follow him on Facebook, and he's very good at expressing his gratitude there. 

Besides, not all of the others thank the cameras when they get through.

As for Danny - his behaviour made me cringe. It's like he was ultra aware of the cameras and his desire not to be seen weeping, but completely overlooked how it would appear on camera when he pushed Oti away in that petulant fashion.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't think Ed is as camera aware as the other celebrities. And I think that's forgiveable. I've noticed that he often looks a bit grumpy when the cameras catch him unawares which is something the others seem to be alert to. I follow him on Facebook, and he's very good at expressing his gratitude there.


Ah, fair enough then. I'll let him off.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Ah, fair enough then. I'll let him off.


Although i did wonder that no-one has told him what he should be doing when the camera is on him.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2016)

Last night, because I am stuck at home at the moment feeling sorry for myself, I watched some old Strictlys. Specifically, I was watching Zoe Ball and Ian Waite and it was fascinating. I think Ian Waite is a fabulous dancer, which is one of the reasons I did it.  But it was also interesting to see how Zoe developed over that series. 

Anyway, I was struck by how much flasher and more professional Strictly is now than it was back then. It seemed fairly amateur in many ways before. 

And Bruce Forsyth was an awful, awful host/presenter. I always thought that, but it was even annoying yesterday - I fast forwarded through the bits he was involved in because I couldn't bear to watch him or listen to him.


----------



## tommers (Nov 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't think he's getting cocky. I just think he's enjoying himself and throwing himself into the strictly thing. Whatever that is.



He's flying the flag for overweight middle aged men like me.   

He could quite easily be embarrassed or go into it half-heartedly and he hasn't. He's thrown himself at it and given it a go.  Doesn't seem to take himself too seriously either.  He may well be the worst one left but he's no Ann Widdecombe is he?  They were doing some difficult stuff. 

I'm not usually somebody who watches Strictly but I gave him a round of applause last night.  Fair play to him.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2016)

His lifts were genuinely very good.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2016)

zoooo said:


> His lifts were genuinely very good.


I thought that, too, although you could see them coming, as it were. He stops dancing and gets himself ready to grab/catch her.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Ah, fair enough then. I'll let him off.


He said in grazia (sorry) that he won't be doing a John thingy and leaving if he gets too close to the final because people have voted for him so he should respect that. 

I kind of hope he gets to the final. [emoji106]


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2016)

Did John really step down? I'd somehow forgotten that. 
He's definitely better than John.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2016)

Looby said:


> He said in grazia (sorry) that he won't be doing a John thingy and leaving if he gets too close to the final because people have voted for him so he should respect that.
> 
> I kind of hope he gets to the final. [emoji106]


I think it would be good if he stays in a bit longer, but the final would be too much. I think it would start to be cringeworthy if he had to do a showdance!


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Did John really step down? I'd somehow forgotten that.
> He's definitely better than John.


I think it was him that dropped out.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Did John really step down? I'd somehow forgotten that.
> He's definitely better than John.


Yes - he decided it was too much to stay in. I think he thought he was being kept in for all the wrong reasons, and that it was too frivolous.

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Sergeant quits Strictly contest


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I think it would be good if he stays in a bit longer, but the final would be too much. I think it would start to be cringeworthy if he had to do a showdance!


Oh my days, a show dance would be amazing!!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2016)

I also think Katya is a bloody genius choreographer (and very brave!).


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I also think Katya is a bloody genius choreographer (and very brave!).


God isn't she? I really like both her and Oxsana. Not so keen on AJ and his flashy grin


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh, tiny, pretty AJ. Half fancy him, half want to be his mum. Which is confusing.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Oh, tiny, pretty AJ. Half fancy him, half want to be his mum. Which is confusing.


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2016)

Ed was on Peston this morning, obviously trying to show he's still keeping half an eye on any minor political events that might've happened since he left parliament.


----------



## tommers (Nov 13, 2016)

stavros said:


> Ed was on Peston this morning, obviously trying to show he's still keeping half an eye on any minor political events that might've happened since he left parliament.


I bet he was thinking "but I just want to DANCE!!" the whole time.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2016)

tommers said:


> I bet he was thinking "but I just want to DANCE!!" the whole time.


[emoji1]


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2016)

That dance made me cry.

Which partly shows how close I am to tears, I suppose. 

But when that couple appeared on the dance floor at the end I found myself saying "oh" out loud and then crying.


----------



## gosub (Nov 13, 2016)

PENGUIN


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> That dance made me cry.


Me too.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2016)

And then they play Hallelujah. What is strictly trying to do to me today!?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> And then they play Hallelujah. What is strictly trying to do to me today!?


I know. I'm off again. Bugger. 
After this I will be blubbing away to David Attenborough, no doubt. Hellfire.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 13, 2016)

Lol  Ed Balls in Blackpool.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 13, 2016)

Both things made me cry too.  

I also cried watching the m&s Christmas advert earlier... I have a lot of unprocessed emotions at the moment.   

I quite like tess's pingu frock... until she holds both arms out wide to the sides, which she's done twice.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2016)

Called the bottom 2 right   Got to be Daisy to go this time surely given it's her 3rd time in the dance off.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful Aljaz is out. Sod it.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2016)

Espresso said:


> Beautiful Aljaz is out. Sod it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2016)

Before they danced I wanted Greg to go, but I thought he was much better in the dance off than Daisy. 

And I am glad that Natalie is still in.


----------



## JimW (Nov 13, 2016)

Daisy didn't seem that bothered. Level-headed young woman.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 13, 2016)

gah. i thought this week was one of Daisy's better weeks. tbf her and Greg are at the bottom of the group, except for evil Ed who it appears will never ever leave!


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 14, 2016)

Now Daisy has gone who are the public going to choose, surely Ed is on borrowed time.

I think Greg will be out next, shame really as he's grown on me.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2016)

I think Greg will leave next and then Ed. After that, we are left with the serious contenders, and it turns into a serious dance show.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2016)

At least that's what would happen in a normal year. But it's 2016...


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2016)

zoooo said:


> At least that's what would happen in a normal year. But it's 2016...



Gotta be worth a fiver on Ed....


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2016)

I reckon Rinder could go before Ed.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2016)

stavros said:


> I reckon Rinder could go before Ed.


Nooo! I love Rinder and his gurning face


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2016)

stavros said:


> I reckon Rinder could go before Ed.


Oh yeah - I forgot about him. I agree that he will probably go before Ed does.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 15, 2016)

i love Rinder as well. Ed can fuck the fuck off however.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 15, 2016)

Sapphireblue said:


> i love Rinder as well. Ed can fuck the fuck off however.


I am curious as to why you hate Ed so much? I think he is hilarious.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am curious as to why you hate Ed so much? I think he is hilarious.


He's a neoliberal red Tory, mates with a war criminal?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 15, 2016)

i've never enjoyed the 'joke' contestants anyway, i like Scott Mills but couldn't watch him. Add to that the cringe factor of posh politician buffoon and i just can't even.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 15, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> He's a neoliberal red Tory, mates with a war criminal?



i just had to google because i wasn't sure, and he is apparently Labour. he never struck me as a good one though, more from the New Labour Tony Blair set.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2016)

Sapphireblue said:


> i just had to google because i wasn't sure, and he is apparently Labour. he never struck me as a good one though, more from the New Labour Tony Blair set.


Red Tories = New Labour
Blue Tories = Conservative
Yellow Tories = Lib Dem

Yay 21st century politics: you can pick your favourite colour but the policies are essentially the same.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 15, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Red Tories = New Labour
> Blue Tories = Conservative
> Yellow Tories = Lib Dem
> 
> Yay 21st century politics: you can pick your favourite colour but the policies are essentially the same.



ah, i failed to spot the combo of the labour colour with Tory there!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 15, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> He's a neoliberal red Tory, mates with a war criminal?


I don't use the phrase "red Tory", but I certainly don't agree with him politically.

But, this is an entertainment show, and I am very surprised to report that I am enjoying watching Ed Balls. It won't cause me to change my view of him politically, but I suppose it might cause people to look more favourably on him if/when he decides to get back into politics.

I didn't enjoy watching Ann Widdecombe on the show, but that was not simply because she is a Tory whose policies and politics I despise, but because she came across as being vile and extremely arrogant and unpleasant. Possibly tied in with the fact that she is a Tory etc., but still, I think I was open-minded to her 

I have no idea of the political stance of any of the other current celebrities, actually, not least because I had not heard of several of them. I just watch the programmes and react to how they behave there, really. 

ETA - but the question I was asking was to Sapphireblue's post


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 15, 2016)

Sapphireblue said:


> i've never enjoyed the 'joke' contestants anyway, i like Scott Mills but couldn't watch him. Add to that the cringe factor of posh politician buffoon and i just can't even.


I know what you mean, and I also found Scott Mills unwatchable, although I am not sure why. 

But I don't know if Ed Balls really is a "joke" contestant. He is certainly trying really hard, and there is quite a lot of dancing in his dances, iyswim. 

I find I laugh at him, not because he is a "posh politician buffoon", but because he is an overweight, middle aged white man who cannot dance, but who is actually making some moves. If that is the right word. I also feel like I am laughing with him, as there is no sense of him being humiliated, which I think there was with Ann Widdicombe and with Scott Mills and, to some extent, with Andy Murray's mum.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't think Scott Mills was signed as a joke contestant, but I agree he was shite.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 16, 2016)

I think that there must be people who have no earthly idea that they 
have no sense of rythym or timing or ear for music. Sort of how you see people on The X Factor who seem to think they can sing, when they couldn't carry a tune in a bucket.
Kate Garroway, Scott Mills, Quentin Wilson, Dom whats is name, Gregg Wallace, Fiona Phillips. Not a sodding ounce of dance nous. How did they not know?


----------



## gosub (Nov 16, 2016)

Espresso said:


> I think that there must be people who have no earthly idea that they
> have no sense of rythym or timing or ear for music. Sort of how you see people on The X Factor who seem to think they can sing, when they couldn't carry a tune in a bucket.
> Kate Garroway, Scott Mills, Quentin Wilson, Dom whats is name, Gregg Wallace, Fiona Phillips. Not a sodding ounce of dance nous. How did they not know?


£25k


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2016)

They might think that, with one-to-one professional help, they could get better.

Plus, if their star is on the wain, there can't be many better PR exercises than appearing on the country's most popular TV show.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2016)

OMG That group dance!  I even loved Danny a little bit. 

And look, May Kasahara, Ms T "A Chorus Line"...!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2016)

The point has just been made here that although the joke contestants always go out before the final... This is 2016. 

Ed Balls winning Strictly would be *totally* 2016.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2016)

I still shuddered at Danny's smug face, but I did like that opening dance.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> OMG That group dance!  I even loved Danny a little bit.
> 
> And look, May Kasahara, Ms T "A Chorus Line"...!



I was just coming on to tag you up 

Claudia is a bit behind the beat here - be interesting to hear the judges' comments.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2016)

I didn't love that. She seemed a bit off. 

Too fast.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2016)

But also loved the group dance


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, messy jive.  Also, odd costume choice for a cheerleader.  I've seen jive in nearly flat shoes.

Edit - and a little flared skirt would have killed them?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2016)

Well overmarked!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2016)

After hearing the comments, I thought it was just me  Are they pushing her toward the final? It wasn't terrible by any means, but her flicks weren't coming from the knee and Craig usually hates that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2016)

^ that


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2016)

Urgh, Peter Kay.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2016)

Right, I need to take my youngest child up to bed now so will have to watch the rest later. Loved Ore though, he's such a brilliant performer.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh Ore.   *le sigh*

And if I were Joanne, I'd be putting down cash to take that dress home.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2016)

CRAIG YOU TART, WHAT ARE YOU PLAYING AT?!


----------



## Jago (Nov 19, 2016)

Did Peter Kay just make a joke about anal sex because he was standing near a gay man? Bloody hell.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 19, 2016)

Jago said:


> Did Peter Kay just make a joke about anal sex because he was standing near a gay man? Bloody hell.


Jesus. So glad I muted the prick.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2016)

Tess has been shafted by the wardrobe department again tonight. They love giving her the experimental necklines.


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> I still shuddered at Danny's smug face, but I did like that opening dance.


I was about to say exactly that, I hated his stupid smug face all through that. Great dance though.


----------



## Jago (Nov 19, 2016)

I like the way Danny's so good he can blend into the background dancers and I can focus on Oti.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 19, 2016)

Really liked opening dance, missed Ore due to child and was underwhelmed by Louise and Claudia (and jive and paso are two of my favourites). I usually don't like Charlestons that much but have to say I loved the musicality of Danny's.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2016)

That cartwheel was breathtaking. Deserved 10s, much as it pains me to say


----------



## Jago (Nov 19, 2016)

I think Greg's really improved this week, that was great. Plus flashbacks to Grease always put a smile on my face.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 19, 2016)

Jago said:


> I think Greg's really improved this week, that was great. Plus flashbacks to Grease always put a smile on my face.



I agree, I thought it was really good.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2016)

Jago said:


> I like the way Danny's so good he can blend into the background dancers and I can focus on Oti.


eme was watching with me tonight, and said she only noticed Oti.


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> eme was watching with me tonight, and said she only noticed Oti.


I was mainly watching her too. I know Danny is going to be good so I can't really be arsed to watch him.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2016)

I thought Louise looked beautiful tonight.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2016)

Oti's charleston was incredible, blokes in the background did a great job of supporting her


----------



## Glitter (Nov 19, 2016)

My husband said that at this point with the good ones you can't pick them out from the pros but with Danny Mac you can. Mind you, I fucking loved his dance. I want to hate him because ringer but I can't  I'm totes team Ore though.

I am going to come out and say it, I like Ed Balls. He is trying hard and he is doing alright imo. The standard is very high from the other contestants and he isn't a terrible dancer he's just middle aged and overweight. His timing is superb and he is getting better every week.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2016)

I agree re. Ed Balls Glitter


----------



## Glitter (Nov 19, 2016)

Also. I loved everything about Louise Redknapp tonight (including that gorgeous gobshite Jamie looking so proud) except the fact that she is so fucking TWEE!

It was a paso. Work it like one!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 19, 2016)

(I might be a bit pissed....)


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2016)

If you are, then I am too cos we are parking our cars in the same garage 

Awww, Judge Rinder  I love him.


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2016)

There's a kid who works in my local Co-op who's the spit of a young KFG.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 19, 2016)

I concur with all of your comments (just caught up)  Claudia was overmarked, the Ringer was great and Soru was greater, Peter Kay can fuck off with his 70s homophobic nonsense, Ed's trying, love sore, <3 Rinder.

However my main takeaway from the night is WHY CAN'T TESS WEAR A FUCKING SYMMETRICAL DRESS


----------



## colacubes (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh I wrote a v long post before that which has disappeared but TBH I was agreeing with most of you anyway


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2016)

colacubes said:


> I concur with all of your comments (just caught up)  Claudia was overmarked, the Ringer was great and Soru was greater, Peter Kay can fuck off with his 70s homophobic nonsense, Ed's trying, love sore, <3 Rinder.
> 
> However my main takeaway from the night is WHY CAN'T TESS WEAR A FUCKING SYMMETRICAL DRESS


She must choose them, surely? 

I want her to wear shoes she can actually bloody walk in. She hobbled across the dance floor this evening like her feet were killing her. She's about 5 foot taller than Claud anyway so she doesn't need to wear enormo heels


----------



## Espresso (Nov 19, 2016)

I liked Greg, Rob, Ore and Ed. I thought Louise seemed a bit lost in the other dancers. Didn't like Claudia's dance at all and Danny gets on my wick, though Of course I know he is excellent.

Claudia and Greg for the dance off, I'd say.


----------



## binka (Nov 20, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Peter Kay can fuck off with his 70s homophobic nonsense


Yes the 'watch your backs lads' stuff was very jarring. He'd obviously planned it in advance too as he made an excuse to move and stand next to Rinder


----------



## Me76 (Nov 20, 2016)

Were the routines longer than normal?  

I found them all as quite underwhelming apart from Gregg and (spit) Danny.  

Poor Claudia's outfit was awful and made her thighs look huge!!


----------



## Saffy (Nov 20, 2016)

Claudia's skirt and heels combo looked most odd!


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2016)

Just caught up, and agree with most it seems. Claudia well overmarked, all rather messy to my eyes. Both Danny and Louise largely disappeared into the backing dancers. Rinder should fuck off, he's not funny any more. Ore still The Man.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 20, 2016)

I didn't really enjoy Claudia, but I did enjoy watching AJ, so that made up for it. 

I thought Louise and Kevin's dance was the best, but that's at least partly because I don't like Danny. There is something not quite likable about him. I don't think it is because he is a "ringer" because the same could, presumably, be said for Louise, and I like her. 

I still like Ed Balls, and I think it is great that he is still in, because he is actually dancing pretty well for someone who is middle aged and overweight. However, I hope he doesn't win, and that's getting to be a real possibility.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 20, 2016)

I wonder if the choreographer father of that opening dance has been shown the voting results and knows how popular Ed is. He was given a surprisingly central role.

Is he being touted as a possible winner??


----------



## Espresso (Nov 20, 2016)

A musical interlude with no pro dancers? Most odd.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 20, 2016)

I didn't like Claudia and AJ either so I'm not bothered that they'd in the dance off. Best thing she could do is change those heels for pumps. I wonder if it looked better in the ballroom than it did on camera?

Tbh they  need to drop the 'you shouldn't be in the dance off' line now. There's barely anyone left now so there will be front runners going home from now on.

I'm in a bad mood (for no reason) this weekend and in taking it out on strictly  only dances I really liked were Ore's - although his posture in that never ending spin was shite - and Greg's.

I think Louise might be in the bottom two this week. eta: well that's me wrong


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2016)

Ed slides through again.


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2016)

Blimey! I hope Claudia goes, I didn't like her dance and am not fussed about either of them really. 
Ed. [emoji106] I don't know if I've already said this but while I'm really enjoying him, strictly has totally killed my crush dead!


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2016)

Want Claudia to stay, Greg pretty wooden IMO


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2016)

Pleasantly surprised to see Claudia in the dance off, only because it validates my opinion from last night. The Guardian liveblog woman was similarly confused re performance vs scoring, so I can only conclude that it did look different in the ballroom.


----------



## Jago (Nov 20, 2016)

That's a shame, I thought Greg showed real improvement last night after some mediocre past performances. Claudia was clunky having performed well on previous shows. I think she'll stay because people want to see what an olympic gymnast will be capable of in a dance that allows more acrobatics plus her young enthusiasm is quite infectious. I like both and don't know who to support. I agree with the above about her high heels.


----------



## Jago (Nov 20, 2016)

Oi, Astley. No.


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2016)

Jago said:


> Oi, Astley. No.


He's never going to give it up [emoji20]


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2016)

God, I hate small Claudia's dress so much.

AJ must stay though!


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2016)

Greg's a nice lad too, really. Bah.


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2016)

zoooo said:


> God, I hate Claudia's dress so much.
> 
> AJ must stay though!


Yeah it's awful and horribly unflattering. I really don't get the AJ love!


----------



## Jago (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah, that dress doesn't do her any favours.


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2016)

Jago said:


> Yeah, that dress doesn't do her any favours.


I don't think it would look good on anyone.


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2016)

Stuttered at the start there Claudia I thought.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2016)

I thought that was worse than last night from Claudia but she will go through.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2016)

You'd think a Grease dance would get more votes.


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2016)

Greg looked better tbh


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2016)

Looby said:


> Yeah it's awful and horribly unflattering. I really don't get the AJ love!


He's just so shiny and pretty. I want to get a little AJ doll and dress it up.


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2016)

Not even close. Shows what I know.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2016)

Claudia was worse than last night I think, but they'll put her through


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2016)

Pfft.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 20, 2016)

Aww, bless Greg!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2016)

Awww, poor Greg.


----------



## Jago (Nov 20, 2016)

If it's just based on the one performance I don't understand that decision.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 20, 2016)

Fucking load of shit. 

<3 Greg and Natalie.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2016)

Go home judges, you're drunk.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2016)

Claudia looks as shocked as us.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 20, 2016)

I think that was the wrong decision. Boo to the judges.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2016)

I thought Greg was loads better. Boo. I shall watch him in long jump now - always thought he was a bit of a twat but I've now decided he's a lovely man


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 20, 2016)

I have previously thought Greg was among the weaker dancers, but he really looked good this week. 

Claudia on the other hand (I made myself watch her this time) cannot do the jive. 

So, yes - wrong decision.


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2016)

Really don't see how Claudia was 'close to perfection'. I generally like her more than Greg, but he was robbed tonight.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2016)

Impressive dad-dancing from Jim Kerr.


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2016)

stavros said:


> Impressive dad-dancing from Jim Kerr.


When I first saw him I thought it was Bob Mortimer.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 20, 2016)

Jim Kerr was dressed like the sofa from a tacky bar.


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2016)

Blimey, you can still get 10-1 on Ed winning, gotta be worth a punt.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 21, 2016)

Strictly dancer Gorka Marquez attacked in Blackpool - BBC News

No, not the lovely Gorka!!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2016)

Bloody hell


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2016)

Fuck.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 21, 2016)

The locals heard a strange accent and assumed he was from Preston!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> Strictly dancer Gorka Marquez attacked in Blackpool - BBC News
> 
> No, not the lovely Gorka!!


How horrible


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 21, 2016)

Poor Gorka  I hope this doesn't affect his decision to stay with the series, I thought he was great.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 21, 2016)

Poor Gorka  not a great advert for "good old Blackpool"

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought the judges got it totally wrong...I was thinking WTF, am I that out of touch with this series!
Poor Greg he really gave it his all in the dance off.

If any of you watch DWTS, Gleb may not be able to dance tonight, he's got flu...him and Jana are my favourites 
I hope Laurie breaks a leg, literally ..no sorry that's mean, plus I really like Val!

Their Tango again...just because it's the sexiest thing I've seen in ages....imagine that on the bbc. there'd be complaints, not to mention health and safety!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2016)

Always a fan of wet Gleb.

Is that how he caught the flu...?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 21, 2016)

Is that the American version?  Can we watch it in this country?


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes, Guinevere, it's Dancing with the stars.
I watch it on my fire stick, the finals are tonight and tomorrow, so a bit late to start watching this season I'm afraid.
In my opinion it's a lot better than Strictly...they take it more seriously over there.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 21, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> Yes, Guinevere, it's Dancing with the stars.
> I watch it on my fire stick, the finals are tonight and tomorrow, so a bit late to start watching this season I'm afraid.
> In my opinion it's a lot better than Strictly...they take it more seriously over there.


It is just that I know from It Takes Two, that Dancing with the Stars is what it is called in lots of different countries 

I don't have a fire stick so perhaps I can't watch it. I might try and check it out somehow, though, just out of interest. 

I think Bruno used to be a judge on it - is he still?  And/or Len?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2016)

I've seen a couple of clips of it. On the bits I saw the judges were a bit more effusive and shouty and fake and obnoxious. (Like four Brunos.) I don't think I could watch it.
I do miss Gleb though.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 26, 2016)

Did anyone else see ITT last night?
I fear that the sight of Ed Balls and Danny Mac doing samba rolls together will haunt me forever


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2016)

Looby said:


> When I first saw him I thought it was Bob Mortimer.


BM a better dancer


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> Did anyone else see ITT last night?
> I fear that the sight of Ed Balls and Danny Mac doing samba rolls together will haunt me forever


Have some mind bleach


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 26, 2016)

I can't abide Danny Mac but fuck me that was some samba


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2016)

O M G

That samba was utterly riveting.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2016)

And I loved that too


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2016)

Louise's dance was so beauuuutiful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2016)

It was great, just so hard coming after such an eye popper.

Louise and KFG looking lovely there, a more interesting waltz than usual.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2016)

I hate that I liked Danny's dance, but it was great. Still watched Oti more though.

Next two have been ace too, like you'd expect at this stage eh?


----------



## Jago (Nov 26, 2016)

At least Rinder kept his face under control for a change. I haven't been able to concentrate on his dancing before, maybe that was the point of it?


----------



## Jago (Nov 26, 2016)

In hold Ed's wearing as much of that skirt as Katya, I'm surpised he didn't get more tangled up in it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 26, 2016)

I didn't like Claudia's Argentina tango. It didn't suit her.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2016)

Ooh, I liked AJ and Claudia. Was a weird Argentine tango, but I liked it.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2016)

And Darcy's nails are amazing. I need gold nail varnish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2016)

Surprised by claudia's score, thought there'd by a 10 in there


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2016)

I didn't hate Claudia's tango, there was lots to admire, but I thought it lacked slink and subtlety.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2016)

Well, the top three have got my votes tonight.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2016)

I voted twice for Ore and once for Rinder for sentimental reasons


----------



## binka (Nov 26, 2016)

Now I'm not an expert in the dancing but Danny was clearly miles better than Louise just then so how did she end up winning?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 26, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I voted twice for Ore and once for Rinder for sentimental reasons



that's been my vote every week! i loved Louise and liked Claudia's tango as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2016)

binka said:


> Now I'm not an expert in the dancing but Danny was clearly miles better than Louise just then so how did she end up winning?


In what aspects of the cha-cha did you believe DM better than LR? you may use technical terms in your answer.


----------



## binka (Nov 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> In what ways did you believe DM better than LR? you may use technical terms in your answer.


Well I saw Louise stumble and Danny didn't. Is that technical enough?


----------



## gosub (Nov 26, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> I didn't hate Claudia's tango, there was lots to admire, but I thought it lacked slink and subtlety.



No, but raised the prospect of her doing a show dance (which lets face it is 90% gymnastics)


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2016)

binka said:


> Well I saw Louise stumble and Danny didn't. Is that technical enough?


Did you see all of danny's dance?


----------



## binka (Nov 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Did you see all of danny's dance?


I'm not really interested in doing this with you again this week. I know it's your thing to start an argument over nothing but occasionally I'd just like to post a comment or discuss something without you being a cunt about it


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 26, 2016)

the cha-cha-challenge did feel a bit rigged. Louise was fine, i have to admit smug Danny is good, Ore doesn't have the best hip action for this kind of dance and Rinder has awesome hip action and was totally undermarked.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2016)

binka said:


> I'm not really interested in doing this with you again this week. I know it's your thing to start an argument over nothing but occasionally I'd just like to post a comment or discuss something without you being a cunt about it


Yeh. and mostly you do, don't make out you can't post without my jumping on you, it's bollocks. You're saying the judges didn't make the person you thought the best dancer winner of the challenge, I suggest it's because he made more mistakes. so, did you see all danny's dance?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2016)

Sapphireblue said:


> the cha-cha-challenge did feel a bit rigged. Louise was fine, i have to admit smug Danny is good, Ore doesn't have the best hip action for this kind of dance and Rinder has awesome hip action and was totally undermarked.


Yeh, and I think it showed on rinder's face


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2016)

I liked during the challenge that every single time they showed the judges, not one of them was looking at any of the dancers.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2016)

So, on catch up.  

Danny's samba was fucking awesome, and may be a game changer.  I think it's the best dance I've ever seen on strictly.  He's still dullasfuck, but...  He's in a class apart.


Ore's paso was a risk, but didn't flow enough.  He needs to twinkle, and he didn't here.  It was just stern, not sexy-stern.  Hope he can be more convincing if he stays long enough for the argentine.


Louise...  I'm just not sold. She's likeable, very good, KFG is great, but...  Meh.  The waltz doesn't help, cos I don't really like the pretty dances but I was underwhelmed by her paso last week, too.   Or perhaps just embarrassed by KFG's guyliner. 

Rinder... Oh lovely, lovely Rinder.  The TES online (teacher's newspaper) ran a thing a few weeks back about how Twitter lit up with love from teachers that time he was so lovely about the profession before... So this week? What a sweetie.  But it was an interesting experiment, for me, as to whether you can reframe the rumba as the dance of platonic love.  The love of a student for a teacher.  Turns out you can't.  But I think I prefer it to gay men pretending sexual love for their female partner.  Strictly is problematic in this area.  Anyway, I hope the loveliness of Rinder will save him over...

Ed.  He's not awful.  But this week he wasn't that funny either.  Katya has done fabulously to create fresh entertainment value each week, but this week wasn't special, and I think, I hope, he may go.



Claudia's argentine was interesting.  It was spectacular - the lifts were mesmerising and they flowed from the dance in a way lifts rarely do... But it was entirely asexual.  Because the argentine is about mature sexuality and she's only 19.  It's hardly her fault.  And her legs are a bit short for the ochos (sp?) which made me sad, because in my head I like to fantasise that I could be a good dancer.  


The cha cha thing seemed off to me.  Rinder was undermarked to me, cos he seemed to have more "flair" bits.  But maybe technical accuracy was the priority.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2016)

Rinder was definitely undermarked tonight. I thought the judges were way harsh, actually, especially given their gushing over Claudia's dog's dinner of a jive last week.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 27, 2016)

Claudia and Danny were amazing tonight. 

The first three dances were basically what the final should be.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Claudia and Danny were amazing tonight.
> 
> The first three dances were basically what the final should be.


And probably will be. The best dancers usually get to the final


----------



## red & green (Nov 27, 2016)

Oti Mabuse is a fabulous dancer and that was great choreography- that Danny struck gold getting her


----------



## gosub (Nov 27, 2016)

red & green said:


> Oti Mabuse is a fabulous dancer and that was great choreography- that Danny struck gold getting her



as did she.  its her second series, went out too early last series to leave an impression


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2016)

Rinder and someone else in the dance-off? If it's not Ed it could be anyone, perhaps bar Danny.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 27, 2016)

I reckon so, him and Claudia, I think.


----------



## belboid (Nov 27, 2016)

FiFi said:


> And probably will be. The best dancers usually get to the final


This is 2016.  Ed is gonna win.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 27, 2016)

What is Claudia wearing, please?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2016)

.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2016)

Her doily dress is insane. But I love her so much she can wear anything.


----------



## JimW (Nov 27, 2016)

If.Kevin is doing this implies they knew he wouldn't be in the dance-off. Fix! Or the sequence of recording.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 27, 2016)

belboid said:


> This is 2016.  Ed is gonna win.


 
OK. Good point!


----------



## JimW (Nov 27, 2016)

Suppose with fewer contestants left the comedy vote is worth proportionately less.


----------



## Looby (Nov 27, 2016)

Espresso said:


> What is Claudia wearing, please?





zoooo said:


> Her doily dress is insane. But I love her so much she can wear anything.


I love it!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2016)

It's like a wedding cake! Aggressively weird. It's growing on me more and more.


----------



## Looby (Nov 27, 2016)

JimW said:


> If.Kevin is doing this implies they knew he wouldn't be in the dance-off. Fix! Or the sequence of recording.


Which bit?


----------



## JimW (Nov 27, 2016)

Looby said:


> Which bit?


Dancing to accompany that singer in the musical interlude.


----------



## Looby (Nov 27, 2016)

JimW said:


> Dancing to accompany that singer in the musical interlude.


Ah ok, sorry I'm behind so was confused!


----------



## JimW (Nov 27, 2016)

Katya setting her sights too low if she.can't wish for better than Ed


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2016)

Aw, I liked that last dance song.


----------



## Looby (Nov 27, 2016)

I've loved Ed but it was definitely  time for him to go. He does seem popular with everyone!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 27, 2016)

JimW said:


> Dancing to accompany that singer in the musical interlude.


The Sunday show is not recorded in order. I believe they do the group dances and the guest singers in the afternoon before the live show, then they do the live show, have a break while the votes come in (but they don't let audience folks have their phones back) and then record the voting results and dance off.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 27, 2016)

Looby said:


> I've loved Ed but it was definitely  time for him to go. He does seem popular with everyone!


I agree. I have enjoyed watching him as well, but he was beginning to get a bit sure of himself - part of what was fun with him was his genuine surprise at being so popular, and his humility.


----------



## belboid (Nov 27, 2016)

belboid said:


> This is 2016.  Ed is gonna win.


For once I am very glad to be wrong.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2016)

This child singing a horrible song is absolute torture! (ITT, Friday). Why are they doing this to us?

The only people who could possibly enjoy that are her parents!


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> This child singing a horrible song is absolute torture! (ITT, Friday). Why are they doing this to us?
> 
> The only people who could possibly enjoy that are her parents!



It was truly awful wasn't it?

I'm looking forward to Ore and Joanne's dance tomorrow


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh. I enjoyed it. 

Although I did think she was a bit precocious.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 3, 2016)

I've seen that Matilda song performed on TV a few times, and she was actually the least annoying one. I don't know why they make the girls over-enunciate everything so fucking annoyingly in that musical but it must be an artistic choice they've made, as they all do it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I've seen that Matilda song performed on TV a few times, and she was actually the least annoying one. I don't know why they make the girls over-enunciate everything so fucking annoyingly in that musical but it must be an artistic choice they've made, as they all do it.


I know what you mean, but I just put that down to it being the RSC way of doing it


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 3, 2016)

In musicals, as distinct from pop music, it's of critical importance that the audience take in every single word the first time they hear it.   

It's a song with a huge amount of words sung very quickly in places, and very little repetition. It's typical of Tim Minchin who wrote it, and he also enunciates very deliberately in his own performances.   

That said, her voice is a bit hyper-girly which isn't lovely to listen to.   I love that they've cast a British Asian girl in the role, though.   Western musical theatre has a big problem with underepresentation of BAME actors, especially Asian.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 3, 2016)

WTF was THAT. 

You are not going to tell me Anton is the best singer in the cast.  He just wasn't up to it. Embarrassing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2016)

I see they've recycled Kirsty and Brendan's last-place dog makeup for Claudia and AJ.

Swoon at Ore, I love him


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 3, 2016)

I love Ore, and I love Joanne's costume, but those fucking backing dancers almost ruined it for me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2016)

Rinder's face is back in full effect


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 3, 2016)

Did Tess get dressed in a hurry and stick her head through the arm hole of her dress?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2016)

Darcey's gone for the Julie Andrews look this evening - very in keeping with the theme.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2016)

Really loved Kev and Louise


----------



## trashpony (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow that was great. And suited Louise's Pollyanna character very well. 

Tess likes asymmetric clearly. Someone needs to tell her


----------



## trashpony (Dec 3, 2016)

I loved that


----------



## zoooo (Dec 3, 2016)

AJ dressed as a kitty. He could not get any cuter.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2016)

Weird. Claudia's salsa was very well done, well performed, but didn't engage me at all. Although I am eating a really delicious burger so may be a bit distracted.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 3, 2016)

Aljaz is such a beautiful, beautiful dancer


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2016)

I both love and want to be Karen Clifton.


----------



## Looby (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm still just watching Oti, I'm sure Danny was very good but I didn't really look at him. I agree with May about Claudia, it was a good dance but I just wasn't fussed about it at all. 

I absolutely loved the other Claudia's dress, gorgeous.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 3, 2016)

It was my favourite Claudia dance so far, but the lifts felt clunky.  

He'll almost certainly go this week, but I honk Rinder had had the most fun dance of the night.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 3, 2016)

Rinder really enjoyed himself but he's really outclassed now. I voted twice for Ore, once for Claudia (although I agree about clunky lifts). 

I refuse to vote for shark eyed Danny on principle


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2016)

I voted twice for Ore, once for Louise. I can live without seeing Claudia and AJ dance again tbh.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 4, 2016)

loved Ore and Louise and Claudia this week. much as i love Rinder it was his time to go. 

awful Saturday dresses for Tess and Claudia (W). awful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol at AJ letting the door swing back in Claudia's face in the 'last night' recap  What a prick.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 4, 2016)

DON'T YOU BE DISSING AJ.

It was quite funny though.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 6, 2016)

I saw gutter press photos of Natalie parking in a disabled parking space in Brent Cross. I'm so disappointed


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2016)

I saw a daft story with James Jordan (Ola has been in Celebrity Jungle) complaining that Scarlett Moffatt (the winner) seemed to be "scripted" because everything she said seemed exactly the right thing to "make people like her".

James, it's called not being a dick whenever you open your mouth, mate.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2016)

Ohmygod, I love Oti so much I might die.


----------



## Jago (Dec 10, 2016)

As much as I also love Oti in a completely superficial, smitten sort of way, I assume that's her microphone pack that appears to be forming a small erection in the, erm, rectal area. Someone should tell her as it looks as if she's literally touching cloth. Gorgeous dance from her as ever.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2016)

Ha, I definitely didn't notice that.

I did just see how many tattoos Gorka has on his arm though. *faints*


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2016)

Loved that quickstep from Claudia.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 10, 2016)

Was was Craig playing at with that 8 for Ore's quickstep?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2016)

That was a better  QS than the one Ore & Joanne did, much as it grieves me to say it, because I love Ore.


----------



## JimW (Dec 10, 2016)

Tiny Claudia brings glory to the West Country


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2016)

Ore's Argentinian tango - a-ma-zing.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2016)

I want him to win!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2016)

Karen Clifton always strikes me as being utterly bonkers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I want him to win!


Nice to see ore topping the leaderboard


----------



## gosub (Dec 10, 2016)

server crash


----------



## Jago (Dec 10, 2016)

The lift shown in Ore's highlights looked like he was turning around to proudly show Joanne's gusset to the audience. I think that added to the 'intensity' of the tango they keep talking about. He's very good though, worthy finalist in my opinion.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2016)

The finalists for me should be Ore, Danny and Louise with Ore winning. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2016)

My love for Oti and weird love for AJ mean I want Louise or Ore to go. But I don't want anyone to go.  They're all fabulous.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 10, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Was was Craig playing at with that 8 for Ore's quickstep?



i sometimes think Craig is playing a game with his marking. Ore's quickstep was phemonenal. If Craig says he did a tiny technical thing wrong i believe him, but in no way did that put it below a 9. i think he might have given an 8 to provoke an enraged voting for Ore (above Danny) frenzy. also a fab-u-lous argentine tango. 


i felt Louise was a bit meh this week, If Danny can't go (I wish he would) then i think it should probably be Claudia, even though i like her.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 10, 2016)

also i love the dark-haired professional girl with the deely boppers, i think she is Gorka's partner?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2016)

I wonder which dance they do again in the dance off?
If it's the second dance then I hope Danny's in the bottom two! I want to see that again.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2016)

I completely forgot about Strictly last night 

Just watching on catch up now:

Danny and Oti's salsa was predictably good, although as ever I only watched her.

Claudia's rumba did nothing for me, I thought once again AJ was more about showing himself off than her.

Ore's quickstep was great - I did see a bit of it last night and was cross with Craig's 8. I really want Ore to win.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2016)

Was very underwhelmed by Louise's samba last night but liked it more this morning. Kevin's trousers score an automatic zero though, yuk.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2016)

Danny and Oti's second dance was meh.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2016)

Claudia's quickstep very joyful. Not my favourite quickstep choreography wise, but pleasing to watch for sure.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2016)

Ore


----------



## zoooo (Dec 11, 2016)

I kind of want Ore to win just to see how much he cries. Bless him.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 11, 2016)

Whoever else is in the dance off must be hoping that Danny falls over, because the judges are bound to save them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2016)

Espresso said:


> Whoever else is in the dance off must be hoping that Danny falls over, because the judges are bound to save them.


I wish he had.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2016)

Bastards


----------



## zoooo (Dec 11, 2016)

Danny danced worse in the dance off than he did Saturday, and Claudia danced better.
Load of bollocks.


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2016)

A shame, would have loved to see Claudia's show dance. But The Ringer was always going to go through, because he is far better than anyone else, almost as if he'd had years of training and practise.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 11, 2016)

Shame the ringer went through but glad to see him in the dance off. really pleased Ore and Louis made it, they are my favourite two left.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 11, 2016)

Also so lovely to see Kevin from Grimsby so chuffed for Ore. darlings the both of them.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 11, 2016)

Danny will know now that he's not getting the popular vote. And in the final, that counts, so I reckon he will be first out.

This will leave us with the battle of The Cliftons. Sibling rivalry writ large on prime time telly.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2016)

Espresso said:


> This will leave us with the battle of The Cliftons. Sibling rivalry writ large on prime time telly.



And of course it is yet more excellent publicity for the family business.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 12, 2016)

Expected result and excited about next week.  I have thought for weeks and weeks that Ore deserves to win it.  If he doesn't I will be very upset.


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2016)

First 40 of the final coming up


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2016)

No 40s here ...


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2016)

I didn't say quite when, did I?


He did rather cock that up for himself.


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2016)

First 40 of the final coming up!


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh I LOVED that!!! Well done Jo for the amazing choreography


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2016)

Go Ore!


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2016)

Pretty good last couple of dances, always gotta love an Argentine Tango


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2016)

10 votes for Ore, 3 for Louise and 1 for The Ringer from our group.


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 17, 2016)

Ore!


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 17, 2016)

Team Ore here!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 17, 2016)

Danny.

Oti's choreography will win this.

She made him look ace.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2016)

Fitting that they're doing S Club because Len's leaving speech was the saddest thing since Paul left S Club.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 17, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Fitting that they're doing S Club because Len's leaving speech was the saddest thing since Paul left S Club.


Is Len alright?

He put samosas and "foreign food" into Room 101.

I hope he's not a dickhead cos I want to like him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Is Len alright?
> 
> He put samosas and "foreign food" into Room 101.
> 
> I hope he's not a dickhead.


He's a "cup of tea in a world of skinny lattes".


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 17, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> He's a "cup of tea in a world of skinny lattes".


Is that a dickhead?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2016)

YEY!!!!


----------



## baffled (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes!!!


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes! As it should be


----------



## Jago (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes. Well done Ore, thoroughly deserved.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2016)

Those two are so shagging.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes! well deserved


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 17, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Those two are so shagging.


You're just jealous.








I quite fancy him too, tbf.


----------



## Looby (Dec 17, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Looby (Dec 17, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Those two are so shagging.


Nah, those two? No sexual tension and they'd be too busy crying to get horizontal.


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2016)

Bloody hell, had to leave the hospital and drive back after the final dance. Bloody level crossing hold ups meant we had to wait till it was over to catch up, and finally have. 

About bloody time a vote went the right way


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 17, 2016)

belboid said:


> Bloody hell, had to leave the hospital and drive back after the final dance.


Why were you in hospital?


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Why were you in hospital?


an ill, but thankfully recovering, father


----------



## Saffy (Dec 18, 2016)

Loved, loved, loved that final. 
I sobbed at the professionals dance for Len.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 18, 2016)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Those two are so shagging.



Which two are you referring to? I presume Danny and Oti, because Mrs Oduba and Mr Redknapp have been fairly omnipresent.

Mr Redknapp senior looked bored as fuck in the audience.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2016)

stavros said:


> Which two are you referring to? I presume Danny and Oti, because Mrs Oduba and Mr Redknapp have been fairly omnipresent.
> 
> Mr Redknapp senior looked bored as fuck in the audience.


At the moment I posted that Ore and Ms From-Grimsby were all over each other, and he was saying "she's my favourite person in the world".


----------



## Me76 (Dec 24, 2016)

I am listening to Meatloaf, Deadringer for Love and imaging myself doing a jive with Kevin Clifton.  


I need to get a life.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 25, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I need to get a life.



Or perhaps a dancing partner?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 26, 2016)

Yay for Melvin!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 26, 2016)

Sapphireblue said:


> Yay for Melvin!


The whole thing's become a farce! 40, ffs!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 26, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> The whole thing's become a farce! 40, ffs!


But Christmas is less strict for marking and he's lovely!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 26, 2016)

Sapphireblue said:


> But Christmas is less strict for marking and he's lovely!


Christmas be damned, it makes a mockery of the judging!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 26, 2016)

That double twisty around lift was really amazing! I think that's why he won to be honest.


----------

